# Ugbb UFC and MMA discussion



## Caballero (Oct 13, 2017)

So many Mma threads didn't want to post just the one fight. So thought we could combined them all them in one thread. Or not ! Haha This fight I'm looking forward to watching, have mad respect for Lawler! 

https://www.google.ca/amp/www.sport...r-rafael-dos-anjos/1d011v7rx2tu41s1bqxlmjsn8a


----------



## Jin (Oct 13, 2017)

You know what they say about starting threads, right?

One is too many and thousands are never enough


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 13, 2017)

Jin said:


> You know what they say about starting threads, right?
> 
> One is too many and thousands are never enough



I thought the higher the thread count the better the sheet quality....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 13, 2017)

Not. 

Weve has some good exchanges and threads on the entire board over the years. A combined thread on any subject with this much activity would cheat posters and lurkers alike and hurt the board as a whole.

it will be a good contest 

Start another thread no one is going to whine their thread got bumped down


----------



## Caballero (Oct 14, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Not.
> 
> Weve has some good exchanges and threads on the entire board over the years. A combined thread on any subject with this much activity would cheat posters and lurkers alike and hurt the board as a whole.
> 
> ...


Starting threads has never been a problem BGH that's my problem lol


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 14, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Starting threads has never been a problem BGH that's my problem lol



I started to mention that but I'm not as salty on the phone as with my laptop. 

While were in the subject, more new members should make/engage half as often as you. It gives the community activity, an opportunity to learn or contribute. Plus a chance to get to know who you are and what your about. 

Its not not a problem Cabs its ultimately a good thing.


----------



## Caballero (Oct 14, 2017)

Appreciate that BGH, really enjoy interacting with the like minded brothers and sisters here.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 14, 2017)

Good thread idea, Caballero.

Looks like The Baldfather has committed (for what thats worth) to a title shot for the winner of the Robbie Lawler / RDA fight. 

I think its a good move, as T-Wood fights are about as exciting as watching grass grow.

*White: Winner of Robbie Lawler vs Rafael dos Anjos gets Tyron Woodley title fight*

by Jesse Holland  Oct 13, 2017, 11:48am EDT





Butch Dill-USA TODAY SportsFormer Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) welterweight champion Robbie Lawler is just one victory away from getting his Tyron Woodley rematch, after coughing up the crown to “The Chosen One” at UFC 201 back in July 2016.

RELATED
*Robbie Lawler vs Rafael dos Anjos main event set for UFC on FOX 26 on Dec. 16 in Winnipeg*


The means to that end is a definitive win over ex-lightweight champion Rafael dos Anjos, who finagled a “Ruthless” showdown for the 170-pound main event of UFC on FOX 26, which takes place on Sat., Dec. 16, 2017, inside Bell MTS Place in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada.

No interim belt needed.

During today’s UFC 217 pre-fight press conference in Toronto (watch the replay here), promotion president Dana White told the mixed martial arts (MMA) media that Woodley would face the winner of Lawler vs. Dos Anjos at some point in 2018.

Woodley was last seen capturing a boring unanimous decision win over Demian Maia at the UFC 214 pay-per-view (PPV) event last summer and lost his chance at Georges St-Pierre in the process.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2017)

Thats a great fight ! Twood is very boring his fights put me to sleep and not the average fan ..he could be great if he actually tried to fight lol. He did well against maya to stop the ground attack but not enough fire power .he should have finished him easy..I bet Conor would smoke twood


----------



## Caballero (Oct 14, 2017)

I dunno I could see fireworks if Lawler fights Woodley. Lawler always reminds me of that kid who probably got pick on as a kidd. Then found mma and decided to get revenge (madd AF mentality) lol


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 14, 2017)

Caballero said:


> I dunno I could see fireworks if Lawler fights Woodley. Lawler always reminds me of that kid who probably got pick on as a kidd. Then found mma and decided to get revenge (madd AF mentality) lol



They have history training at the same camp although Woodley owned a franchise in another area. TWood whipped him last time. 

TWood has changed his style since winning the strap. Though 3 fights collectively with Wonderboy and Maia are a nightmare for any defending champ.

He use to fight aggressive sort of a diet 1st and 2nd round Hector Lombard, extremely dangerous. I would like to see him get back to that and fight Connor or GSP.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 15, 2017)

You guys think some of these fighters cycle on/off,
I don't know much about any of this shxt but they must have a good set up to get away with it...


----------



## Caballero (Oct 15, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> They have history training at the same camp although Woodley owned a franchise in another area. TWood whipped him last time.


I wouldn't even call their last match up a fight lol Lawler just got caught....like many before haha


----------



## Caballero (Oct 17, 2017)

About time he started fighting men and not beating women!

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/10...-greg-hardy-books-amateur-mma-debut-for-nov-4


----------



## Caballero (Oct 18, 2017)

Smh......he hasn't even beatin Bisping yet lol


https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.mma...-vs-conor-mcgregor-fight-real-possibility-mma


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 19, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Smh......he hasn't even beatin Bisping yet lol
> 
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.mma...-vs-conor-mcgregor-fight-real-possibility-mma



Awesome if true.  GSP doesnt need to win in MSG to be considered for this though.  

Two of the biggest stars and each known for somewhat notorious Diva behavior when it comes to contracts in their own weight classes let alone moving to and from.  Yet they have earned the right to do that.  I think its a logistic nightmare for the promoter but it could and should happen. 

I guess if they could get this one pulled off it could be a huge show.  Question is what weight class?  I could see CMac demanding GSP move to 155. A 170lb McGreggor will get crucified by GSP at 170.  GSP is no Nate Diaz and will not gas out.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 19, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> GSP move to 155.



oh my..............that would be some weird shit lol

although when Lombard dropped to 170 from 185....totally different


----------



## Caballero (Oct 19, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> GSP is no Nate Diaz and will not gas out.



Was talking with a guy about this morning. IF he still has the same stamina like the past...lookout! Could definitely see him cutting too 155 especially for the payday vs McGregor. Only reason he's back...retirement fund! haha


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 19, 2017)

yep.....gotta get ready 



http://www.ufcstore.com/Georges_St-..._Return_of_GSP_Traditional_Cap_Sleeve_T-Shirt


----------



## Caballero (Oct 19, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> yep.....gotta get ready
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ufcstore.com/Georges_St-..._Return_of_GSP_Traditional_Cap_Sleeve_T-Shirt



Yeah you're clearly over that Gsp crush lol Not ...:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 19, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Yeah you're clearly over that Gsp crush lol Not ...:32 (20):



hahahahahah...actually I have a bitchin Affliction shirt of his....I forgot about it!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 20, 2017)

Tony Ferguson gets his BB at 10th Planet from Eddie after winning the UFC lightweight title - same belt given to Eddie by Jean Jacques Machado


----------



## Caballero (Oct 21, 2017)

Gotta say tonight's card is very Blah ! Cowboy needs a solid come back performance tonight.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 22, 2017)

Fawkin' ell!!!! Spoilers (obviously)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 22, 2017)

Cowboy chokes again .. this till guy strikes look similar to Conor


----------



## Caballero (Oct 22, 2017)

Seems Cowboy has lost that fire and a nose (broken)
:32 (6): But staying true to his character it was cool to see his classy congrats to the kid after the fight.


----------



## Caballero (Oct 22, 2017)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5005767/Grandson-mob-boss-John-Gotti-debut-MMA-fighter.html


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 23, 2017)

Caballero said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5005767/Grandson-mob-boss-John-Gotti-debut-MMA-fighter.html



Wonder if Vicki will be there


----------



## Caballero (Oct 23, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Wonder if Vicki will be there



Haha Whatever happened to that mess of a family?!?! On second thought who cares lol


----------



## Caballero (Oct 24, 2017)

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.mma...daniel-cormier-on-peds-thats-f-cking-bullsh-t

Very professional Dana.. U mad bro? lol

http://mmajunkie.com/2017/10/dana-white-instagram-tirade-darren-till-criticism-ufc-gdansk


----------



## Caballero (Oct 28, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Wonder if Vicki will be there



If she was you would have heard her from the nose bleed seats haha


https://www.google.ca/amp/mmajunkie...ous-mob-boss-john-gotti-iiiwins-mma-debut/amp


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 28, 2017)

Caballero said:


> If she was you would have heard her from the nose bleed seats haha
> 
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/mmajunkie...ous-mob-boss-john-gotti-iiiwins-mma-debut/amp



Shes almost hot sometimes has that tired whore look other times she looks like Vera from Planet of the Apes


----------



## Caballero (Oct 29, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Shes almost hot sometimes has that tired whore look other times she looks like Vera from Planet of the Apes


Just imagine being hammered at the bar and waking up nxt to her. I guarantee when she gets up her face is still stuck to the pillow :32 (6): Then she needs to reapply lol


----------



## Caballero (Oct 31, 2017)

Dunno if he has the heart of a Lesnar but definitely the same background and a big Fu*cker.

https://www.google.ca/amp/amp.wrest.../jack-swagger-on-what-was-frustrating-in-wwe/


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 1, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Dunno if he has the heart of a Lesnar but definitely the same background and a big Fu*cker.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/amp.wrest.../jack-swagger-on-what-was-frustrating-in-wwe/



Hes a beast on the mat. Even the whinos in Perry , OK can wrestle. 

Hes no where near Brock in the athletics dept and most big guys are horrible at striking and fight cardio. Honestly there have been much younger and bigger wrestlers that didn’t make the transition in striking not to mention subs. Good luck to him and any Pro wrestling guys. 

Like my coach use to tell our predominant strikers (during the Coleman era) Learn the Matt work but trust me your advantage in striking will be a bigger advantage as the game evolves


----------



## Caballero (Nov 1, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Hes a beast on the mat. Even the whinos in Perry , OK can wrestle.
> 
> Hes no where near Brock in the athletics dept and most big guys are horrible at striking and fight cardio. Honestly there have been much younger and bigger wrestlers that didn’t make the transition in striking not to mention subs. Good luck to him and any Pro wrestling guys.
> 
> Like my coach use to tell our predominant strikers (during the Coleman era) Learn the Matt work but trust me your advantage in striking will be a bigger advantage as the game evolves



Yeah was reading Wagger had the most pins in a season( collegiate) i think? Always enjoy watching guys making the switch over to mma ie (Herschel Walker, Bobby Lashley etc


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 1, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Yeah was reading Wagger had the most pins in a season( collegiate) i think? Always enjoy watching guys making the switch over to mma ie (Herschel Walker, Bobby Lashley etc



Yeah most pins in collegiate history for a walk on. If memory serves Sanderson still holds the most for any scholars.


----------



## Caballero (Nov 1, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Yeah most pins in collegiate history for a walk on. If memory serves Sanderson still holds the most for any scholars.



You gonna order the fight at home or go out and watch it BGH? Looks like there's a heard of us heading out. Amazing how the Gsp/mma fans suddenly come outta the wood work now lol smh


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 2, 2017)

Caballero said:


> You gonna order the fight at home or go out and watch it BGH? Looks like there's a heard of us heading out. Amazing how the Gsp/mma fans suddenly come outta the wood work now lol smh



Unfortunately I have to work so I’ll read PBP & watch it later.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 2, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Unfortunately I have to work so I’ll read PBP & watch it later.



Same - night shifts this weekend = $$$ so I'll prolly watch the fights via replay early Sun morning before I hit the rack.


----------



## Caballero (Nov 2, 2017)

Well guess I won't  post any spoiler Alerts...will just have to keep the GSP win ALL to myself!:32 (20):
cough BGH cough  lol


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 2, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Well guess I won't  post any spoiler Alerts...will just have to keep the GSP win ALL to myself!:32 (20):
> cough BGH cough  lol



I will know outcome via PBP on my cell.  Post away.

BTW I have your signature narrowed down to 3. So I am ready.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 2, 2017)

Guess I didnt look hard enough for Hardy's breakdowns with monitor.  Hopefully it stays going.


----------



## Caballero (Nov 3, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> BTW I have your signature narrowed down to 3. So I am ready.


Lol To bad you won't be needing any my friend! :32 (18): :32 (17): GL Saturday night...


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 3, 2017)

I love Fight Weekend with a good card...feels kinda like Christmas and yer birthday. The entire main card is stacked - hope it lives up to the hype!

My picks:

GSP by Decision
Cody by TKO
Joanna by Murder
Masvidal by Decision
Costa by KO


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 3, 2017)

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 3, 2017)

For Jenn 

And FWIW Georges looks to be carrying the weight well. Cardio remains to be seen, but I think he brings it.


----------



## Caballero (Nov 3, 2017)

You guys and gals know that the Gsp fight (main card)is gonna be later then normal? Someone said the fight is at 1or 2 am ?! Eastern time. Which 10 or 11pm my time.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 3, 2017)

Caballero said:


> You guys and gals know that the Gsp fight (main card)is gonna be later then normal? Someone said the fight is at 1or 2 am ?! Eastern time. Which 10 or 11pm my time.



I'll be just getting off around then Sat night / Sun morning - have to try to miss any spoilers cuz sounds then like a replay won't be available until later in the day.

Why the late start?


----------



## Caballero (Nov 3, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> I'll be just getting off around then Sat night / Sun morning - have to try to miss any spoilers cuz sounds then like a replay won't be available until later in the day.
> 
> Why the late start?


Dunno my friend but that info seems to be true just did a quick google search between 1am or 2am. Gsp and Biz will fight....or the old fuc*kers might be napping !!! lmao

edit- Another site says the fight is scheduled for 1am so give or take a bit.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 4, 2017)

Caballero said:


> edit- Another site says the fight is scheduled for 1am so give or take a bit.



Brainiacs, the UFC brass, guess the want England to see it at 5am queen time.

agree Sav it’s going to be good.


----------



## Caballero (Nov 4, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Brainiacs, the UFC brass, guess the want England to see it at 5am queen time.


Nothing like havin a frothy pint of old Guinness at 5am! :32 (7): puke...


----------



## Caballero (Nov 4, 2017)

Just for you Jennerrator50  haha The day has Arrived!!!!! GL BGH :32 (17):


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 4, 2017)

Ok so what frickin time is the fight??? Lol I guess I could call the place I’m going to watch it at&#55357;&#56842;

and texting with Lombard at the moment and he said “**** Bisping” LMAO


----------



## Caballero (Nov 4, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> Ok so what frickin time is the fight??? Lol I guess I could call the place I’m going to watch it at��
> 
> and texting with Lombard at the moment and he said “**** Bisping” LMAO



1am Eastern time so 10pm West Coast....WEST is the best! :32 (1): Fukk gettin pumped already!!!!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 4, 2017)

This is who I want to win ..count ,dillashaw,thug rose .. bring it


----------



## Caballero (Nov 4, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> This is who I want to win ..count ,dillashaw,thug rose .. bring it



All the underdogs....never know!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 4, 2017)

Caballero said:


> 1am Eastern time so 10pm West Coast....WEST is the best! :32 (1): Fukk gettin pumped already!!!!!!!



Well, heading to my place at 4:30 to make sure I get a seat....wooo hoooo can’t wait!!


----------



## Caballero (Nov 4, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> Well, head to my place at 4:30


Will do...I'll bring the munchies lmao :32 (18)::32 (17):


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 4, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Will do...I'll bring the munchies lmao :32 (18)::32 (17):



Hahahahaha....beef and potatoes please:32 (16):


----------



## Caballero (Nov 4, 2017)

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/syndica...ed-in-cage-was-revived-by-paramedics.amp.html


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 4, 2017)

Caballero said:


> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/syndica...ed-in-cage-was-revived-by-paramedics.amp.html



Glad he’s OK. However, having a troublesome weight cut and then wondering what happened? It’s getting old fellas. These other shows need to be forced under unified rules for weight cuts PERIOD


----------



## Caballero (Nov 4, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Glad he’s OK. However, having a troublesome weight cut and then wondering what happened? It’s getting old fellas. These other shows need to be forced under unified rules for weight cuts PERIOD


Heart stopping and kidney failure....very lucky!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 5, 2017)

Annnnnnd here we go!


----------



## Caballero (Nov 5, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> Annnnnnd here we go!



Hope you like sheppards pie!!! lol :32 (20): Enjoy the fights ladies and gents. Chat soon...


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 5, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Hope you like sheppards pie!!! lol :32 (20): Enjoy the fights ladies and gents. Chat soon...



To bad we couldn’t all FaceTime LOL....enjoy loves


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 5, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> To bad we couldn’t all FaceTime LOL....enjoy loves



....go get us some more limes.....please


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 5, 2017)

**** yea, great night of fights so far next.... GSP BABY!!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 5, 2017)

Fuuuuuuk yes..............my boy!!!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 5, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> To bad we couldn’t all FaceTime LOL....enjoy loves



we could skype 50 that would be so rad 

anygazelurking  <---- my skype handle hit me up


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 5, 2017)

Lay it on me Cabs you won the bet fair and square.

i didn’t see that coming though that sub is there a lot. Traditional BJJ teaches to secure back with hooks then work the neck. GSP said Fuk that and went Fedor style. 

Great fights & I’m happy for all of them. Especially Rose, OSP and TJ. 

CoGar needed that a$$whipping and frankly deserves it. Great card altogether 

Jonny Hendrix please retire.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow - great night of fights!! I think...

JJ needs an immediate rematch. Much respect to Rose and she earned it, but I think those two need another 5 rounds without a pause.

TJ vs...Mighty Mouse? Not likely IMO but I suppose its a thing now to call out the champ in the next weight class over...

Wonderboy - I think he needs another 'name' win before we can consider him for a 3rd shot at a belt.

GSP...hmmm...I didn't quite understand his response when Joe Rogan asked him about whether he'll stick at 185...maybe unify the title? Or fight C-Mack at 170?

Great card, lived up to the hype.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 6, 2017)

Good fights all around.. With the exception of mike I was on the money like usual .. Jj needs a rematch for sure .. I can't stand Cody even though I like how he throws punches .I don't see gsp staying at middleweight and fighting guys the size of rockhold..he's going for Conor eventually


----------



## Caballero (Nov 6, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Lay it on me Cabs you won the bet fair and square.
> 
> i didn’t see that coming though that sub is there a lot. Traditional BJJ teaches to secure back with hooks then work the neck. GSP said Fuk that and went Fedor style.
> 
> ...



Great Card was happy to see Rose shut the Champ up! haha And yes BGH Hendrixs is now only embarrassing himself!!!!! :32 (6):
Well sir here yeah go...  "GSP is.....my master, my ruler, and MY GOD ! All hail the CHAMP" !!!!    :32 (20):


----------



## Caballero (Nov 6, 2017)

https://www.google.ca/amp/www.sport...ardy-earns-knockout-victory-mma-debut/sn-amp/


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 6, 2017)

Caballero said:


> "GSP is.....my master, my ruler, and MY GOD ! All hail the CHAMP" !!!!    :32 (20):



Done...Tomorrow 1st thing when I get to a keyboard


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 7, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Done...Tomorrow 1st thing when I get to a keyboard



For some reason its not working.  PM sent for help.


----------



## Caballero (Nov 7, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> For some reason its not working.  PM sent for help.



No worries all in good fun brother...


----------



## Caballero (Nov 15, 2017)

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.mma...e-on-conor-mcgregor-situation-at-bellator-187


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 26, 2017)

Kelvin Gastelum's one-punch KO over Michael Bisping is a thing of brutal beauty. Now if he can just stay in-shape...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 27, 2017)

He looks like hes 215lbs.  Nice shot tho


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2017)

Gk is a very talented dude..Great hands


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 29, 2017)

The Bellator Heavyweight Grand Prix bracket has been released. This is going to be be fun to keep track of in 2018.







1st Round Dates and Locations:

Bellator 192 at The Forum – Jan. 20, 2018: Quinton "Rampage" Jackson (37-12) vs. Chael Sonnen (30-15-1)
Bellator 194 at Mohegan Sun Arena – Feb. 16, 2018: Matt Mitrione (12-5) vs. Roy Nelson (23-14)
Bellator at Allstate Arena – April, 2018: Fedor Emelianenko (36-5, 1 NC) vs. Frank Mir (18-11)
Bellator at SAP Center – May, 2018: Ryan Bader (24-5) vs. "King Mo" Lawal (21-6, 1 NC)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2017)

thats not bad at all..Those are all good fighters


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 3, 2017)

Francis Ngannou is the scariest man in the UFC right about now...


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 3, 2017)

That guy is massive ! And strong as shit


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 3, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> That guy is massive ! And strong as shit



I suspect he'll get the title shot against Stipe. Thing is, Frances is a bit like Anthony Johnson IMO - he's a one trick pony. It's a fookin' amazing trick, but Stipe won't rush in and try to swing with him like Reem did. If anything, I suspect Stipe will look to clinch and wear him down, then take the fight to the ground where Ngannou is average at best. He's not been outside of 2 rounds either - Stipe will test his cardio by making him carry his weight in the clinch and in the guard. Interesting fight anytime one of the fighters has legit one-punch KO power, but IMO Stipe has more ways to win.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 5, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> I suspect he'll get the title shot against Stipe. Thing is, Frances is a bit like Anthony Johnson IMO - he's a one trick pony. It's a fookin' amazing trick, but Stipe won't rush in and try to swing with him like Reem did. If anything, I suspect Stipe will look to clinch and wear him down, then take the fight to the ground where Ngannou is average at best. He's not been outside of 2 rounds either - Stipe will test his cardio by making him carry his weight in the clinch and in the guard. Interesting fight anytime one of the fighters has legit one-punch KO power, but IMO Stipe has more ways to win.



I agree.  Nag is extremely powerful and surprisingly accurate considering he often has his eyes closed.  Stepe will wear him out tho.
I also think Pre USADA Reem and JDS would have put him to sleep or hospitalized him (NAG)
Side note:  WTF was Reem thinking trading haymakers with anyone.  Most of his power/KOs happened off a kick or jab.  Did REEM forget how to jab/back petal?  UFC Reem just runs away????


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 7, 2017)

STIPE VS NGANNOU official for ufc 220 in January. Holy shitttt. I think it'll be the best heavyweight fight of all time.


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 7, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> I suspect he'll get the title shot against Stipe. Thing is, Frances is a bit like Anthony Johnson IMO - he's a one trick pony. It's a fookin' amazing trick, but Stipe won't rush in and try to swing with him like Reem did. If anything, I suspect Stipe will look to clinch and wear him down, then take the fight to the ground where Ngannou is average at best. He's not been outside of 2 rounds either - Stipe will test his cardio by making him carry his weight in the clinch and in the guard. Interesting fight anytime one of the fighters has legit one-punch KO power, but IMO Stipe has more ways to win.



thats what makes this fight so crazy. you got someone that you know can knock you out with one punch, and another one that is smaller, faster and better athlete along with more technical. We don't know too much about Ngannou to be honest, he knocks everyone out. And even though Stipe is the champ, remember when he fought Oveream, he got knocked down after getting caught and was pretty close to getting finished. Thats against Oveream, This guy is 2 times better.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 8, 2017)

a juiced ream would have been a great fight against francis..I kinda laughed when he screamed fook slavery in that african voice lol...Good for him hes a beast


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 8, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> a juiced ream would have been a great fight against francis..I kinda laughed when he screamed fook slavery in that african voice lol...Good for him hes a beast



^^^ THIS ^^^  'Prime' Reem vs Frances needed to happen in a Pride style ring with circa 2006 Pride rules and in Japan of course.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 8, 2017)

GSP has officially vacated the WW title...I think we all saw this coming. Hope he heals quickly though and we can start the hype train for his inevitable superfight with C-Mac.

*Georges St-Pierre vacates the middleweight title, making Robert Whittaker the new champ*

*In a press release put out by the UFC, GSP states “I don’t want to hold up the division. I will be giving up my belt.”*





It's official: Georges St-Pierre is vacating his spot as the newly crowned middleweight champion.

The news was announced by the UFC via a press release, which contains a statement from St-Pierre explaining his decision.
"My fight at UFC 217 was one of the greatest nights of my life but I now need to take some time to focus on my health," he wrote. "Out of respect to the athletes and the sport, I don’t want to hold up the division. I will be giving up my belt and once I’m healthy I look forward to working with the UFC to determine what’s next in my career."

That health issue Georges mentioned is colitis, an inflammation of the colon which may have been worsened by the Canadian's poorly executed attempt to put on as much weight as possible leading up to his middleweight debut. According to GSP's coaches, he was throwing up on a daily basis and nearly had to pull out of his fight with Michael Bisping at UFC 217, which he ended up winning via submission at the end of the third round.

GSP's abdication of the title leads to Robert Whittaker being declared the undisputed middleweight champion, and his fight at UFC 221 in Perth on February 11th against Luke Rockhold is now for the 'real' belt.

With the main event and title implications laid out, tickets for UFC 221 in Perth Australia go on sale December 15th.


----------



## Caballero (Dec 12, 2017)

What's up fellas hope everyone is doing well been a minute! Here's a funny story....

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.mma...s-sylvester-stallone-teased-rocky-spinoff-mma


----------



## Caballero (Dec 15, 2017)

Ufc in Winnipeg coming up, excited to watch Lawler  fight ! 



https://m.sportskeeda.com/wwe/wwe-mma-news-jim-ross-says-wwe-is-already-in-talks-with-conor-mcgregor


----------



## Scrawny (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm not sure who I would bet on for the main event but I guarantee that it's gonna be a hell of a fight. I feel like this is going to be one of those cards with low star power but lots of excitement.


----------



## Caballero (Dec 27, 2017)

Sad thing its true! Chuck partyed hard up here back in the day.


https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.mma...nnen-chuck-liddell-snorted-all-his-money-away

Side note if Dana White signs Floyd to a UFC deal it just shows how desperate the UFC is imo


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2017)

I cant stand chuck liddel...I hate when old has been fighters still feel like they got one more in them...Any ufc fighter today would hurt chuck bad in 1 round


----------



## Caballero (Dec 27, 2017)

Well I'm surprised Chuck isn't going to fight since losing his job with the UFC. GSP took the money and ran why doesn't Chuck lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2017)

Cause gsp can still fight if he wants to and will do great.. chuck has been shit for years


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2017)

And get a new hair cut already


----------



## Caballero (Dec 27, 2017)

Chuck is a brawler nothing like GSP he just needs to stand up lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2017)

He has no chin


----------



## Caballero (Dec 27, 2017)

He didn't have a chin at the end of his career can't argue that. In his hay day he could definitely take a shot though. Still one of the greats in my book.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2017)

to be honest the way i see things is chuck has zero respect for mma..If he did he would acknowledge the skill level in mma today is so far past him its not even close...He was calling jones out not that long ago...Do u have any idea how that would go down?


----------



## Caballero (Dec 28, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> to be honest the way i see things is chuck has zero respect for mma..If he did he would acknowledge the skill level in mma today is so far past him its not even close...He was calling jones out not that long ago...Do u have any idea how that would go down?



Yeah I know that would be messy but Chuck earned his stripes and didn't PISS his title/career  away!!!!!! :32 (17): Jones is a moron !


----------



## Caballero (Dec 28, 2017)

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/12/28/16825098/ian-mccall-manel-kape-exchange-blows-rizin-weigh-ins


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 28, 2017)

khabib time!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> khabib time!



Barbosa v Khabib is the real headliner here. Not sure how HH talked herself into a title shot - most likely no one else willing & able to face Cyborg - but she's got the proverbial snowball's chance in Hell.


----------



## Caballero (Dec 30, 2017)

That's what I'm  talkin bout !!!! 

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/12/29/16831228/yoel-romero-vs-david-branch-slated-for-ufc-on-fox-28


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 31, 2017)

Not an enviable position for Cyborg IMO. If sales don’t go well they will blame her & negotiate against her next time. Hoping for an outstanding performance from her. In and out of the cage. 

War Baby Eagle


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 7, 2018)

Lol yea bro that’s just an ad


----------



## Caballero (Jan 7, 2018)

ron1204 said:


> Lol yea bro that’s just an ad


I was still half asleep and that fuk'd me up hahaha


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 7, 2018)

Shit probably woke you up real quick lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 13, 2018)

This just in...Robert Whittaker is OUT for his title defense at UFC 221 and another shite interim title will be created...to be given to the winner of Luke Rockhold v Yoel Romero.

Robert Whittaker’s first title defense as undisputed UFC middleweight champion is on hold.
Whittaker (19-4 MMA, 10-2 UFC) has withdrawn from his UFC 221 title defense against Luke Rockhold (16-3 MMA, 6-2 UFC) because of an undisclosed injury. Yoel Romero (12-2 MMA, 8-1 UFC) will replace Whittaker and face Rockhold for the interim title.

The news was first reported early Saturday morning by ESPN, which cited UFC officials. Whittaker also remarked on the unfortunate news.
“I’m beyond disappointed that I’m unable to defend the title in my home country of Australia,” Whittaker said. “I hope the fans enjoy what should be a great night of fights at UFC 221, and I look forward to a recovery as soon as possible that will have me back in the octagon to face the winner of the main event.”

UFC 221 takes place Feb. 10 at Perth Arena in Perth, Australia, and airs on pay-per-view following prelims on FS1 and UFC Fight Pass.
The new booking also affects UFC on FOX 28, where Romero originally was set to face David Branch on Feb. 24 at Amway Center in Orlando, Fla. It’s unknown what the contingency is for that card.

Whittaker won the interim belt against Romero last July at UFC 213 and was later promoted to undisputed champion after Georges St-Pierre vacated the title one month removed from his UFC 217 win over Michael Bisping.

The new complete UFC 221 lineup now includes:
MAIN CARD (Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET)



Luke Rockhold vs. Yoel Romero – for interim middleweight title
Curtis Blaydes vs. Mark Hunt
Cyril Asker vs. Tai Tuivasa
Li Jingliang vs. Jake Matthews
Tyson Pedro vs. Saparbek Safarov
PRELIMINARY CARD (FS1, 8 p.m. ET)


Damien Brown vs. “Maestro” Dong Hyun Kim
Israel Adesanya vs. Rob Wilkinson
Jeremy Kennedy vs. Alex Volkanovski
Jussier Formiga vs. Ben Nguyen


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 13, 2018)

Way too many injuries IMO.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 13, 2018)

enough with these fukkin interm belts...My man khabib said fuk no to that..real belt or nothing...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2018)

"this is real mexican gangster"


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2018)

I fight just like khabib


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2018)

khabib vs tony F for the real belt.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2018)

Now thats a real light weight championship fight..Dont sleep on Tony..Im a khabib guy but Tonys very talented and good everywhere


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 18, 2018)

BB
I wish I had time to really break down some of the stuff Khabib does. In terms of MMA it’s not been used before. 

For one position transitioning is cutting edge and way outside of the traditional box. Your buddy/hero (LOL) Marc Lehman was big on these kind of position changes it just never transfer’d to the guys he trained a decade ago.

kBib is like a sophisticated Matt Hughes on the ground. It’s a treat to watch.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 20, 2018)

Miocic vs Ngannou tonight!

Interesting match-up. Ngannou is still a bit of a question mark to me in that he's not seen any real pressure to avoid the takedown, and Stipe could go full-on Wrestling Mode tonight if he chooses to. Thing is, with Ngannou's counter-punching capabilities I'd be bloody careful of not shooting right into an upper-cut in an effort to get the fight to the ground.

Stipe would seem to have more ways to win, and his boxing is cleaner than what I've seen of Ngannou's, however Francis' power is undeniable and could easily end the fight with a single punch. 

No chance this one goes to a decision.

My call: Believe the Hype - he's younger, he's stronger and he'll only get better with experience against top talent like Miocic. Ngannou by KO, 2:10 Rd. 2


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2018)

francis by ko


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 21, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Miocic vs Ngannou tonight!
> 
> Interesting match-up. Ngannou is still a bit of a question mark to me in that he's not seen any real pressure to avoid the takedown, and Stipe could go full-on Wrestling Mode tonight if he chooses to. Thing is, with Ngannou's counter-punching capabilities I'd be bloody careful of not shooting right into an upper-cut in an effort to get the fight to the ground.
> 
> ...



"Thats a bold statement"

Id bet you but Im still carrying a hickie from my last bet. (FUK YOU CABS) Seriously, NaNa doesnt need much space to KO anyone so there is always that.  Scary dude.  Plus, Im still unsure of Stipe honestly....he has the belt & got some quality wins but HW has been weak for quite a while.  HW is a crap shoot.  Thats what makes it fun.  Nana looks kind of mid section soft compared to his last fight.  I know you noticed that though.


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 21, 2018)

any good live streams??


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 21, 2018)

Here we go!!


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 21, 2018)

Daniel “there’s levels to this shit” Cormier


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2018)

Stipe taught everyone a lesson .. technique over power and size everytime


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 21, 2018)

dominant performance. smart as fight. 
round 4 strikes landed were 82 to 0: Stipe. crazy


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 21, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Miocic vs Ngannou tonight!
> 
> Interesting match-up. Ngannou is still a bit of a question mark to me in that he's not seen any real pressure to avoid the takedown, and Stipe could go full-on Wrestling Mode tonight if he chooses to. Thing is, with Ngannou's counter-punching capabilities I'd be bloody careful of not shooting right into an upper-cut in an effort to get the fight to the ground.
> 
> ...




Wow...respect to Stipe! That was just dominant. BGH called it (I'd have lost a sig bet on this one  )

Great performance!!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 21, 2018)

Good performances by both champs 

I was disappointed to see such a lazy jab from NaNa.  Especially in 1st round. 

DC is GOAT (excluding Bones of course) freaking clinic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2018)

wrestling has been showing its power again in mma...Its not the oldest sport for no reason


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 21, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> wrestling has been showing its power again in mma...Its not the oldest sport for no reason



I thought Roman orgies were the oldest sport.....


----------



## jSalud (Jan 22, 2018)

Just saw the Stipe fight this morning! Holy crap that was a textbook example on how to take out a bigger and stronger opponent! Should've put money on it haha


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 27, 2018)

Whoa...Stipe vs DC at UFC 226 - is this real life?

For the first time in the history of _The Ultimate Fighter_, two current champions, in two different weight classes, will serve as head coaches and also fight at season’s end.
The UFC has tapped heavyweight champion Stipe Miocic and light heavyweight champion Daniel Cormier as the next head coaches of the reality show, the UFC announced Friday. Filming is scheduled to commence next week.

Following the conclusion of the show, the duo are scheduled to fight at UFC 226 on July 7 at the T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas for Miocic’s heavyweight title. Should he win, Cormier would become just the second fighter in UFC history to be a champion in two different weight classes at the same time, and the fifth fighter in total to be a two-division UFC champion.




​
Both Miocic (18-2) and Cormier (20-1, 1 NC) were victorious last weekend at UFC 220 in Boston. Miocic defeated Francis Ngannou via unanimous decision in the main event, while Cormier beat Volkan Oezdemir via second-round TKO in the co-main.
Prior to moving down to light heavyweight, Cormier went a perfect 13-0 as a heavyweight, picking up wins over Frank Mir, Roy Nelson and Antonio Silva. He defeated Josh Barnett in 2012 to win the Strikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix.

There’s a chance UFC 226 could feature three champion vs. champion fights. The UFC is considering booking flyweight champion Demetrious Johnson vs. bantamweight champion T.J. Dillashaw on the card, and earlier this week, women’s featherweight champion Cris “Cyborg” Justino pitched the idea of fighting women’s bantamweight champion Amanda Nunes on July 7, as well.
The 27th North American edition of _The Ultimate Fighter_ is scheduled to exclusively feature undefeated lightweight and featherweight fighters. The finals are set for July 6 in Las Vegas.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 27, 2018)

I hope dc can do it..Im a fan of his


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 27, 2018)

Wow if the ufc Can pull that off 226 would be one of the best cards ever. Top 5 for sure


----------



## 3ddd (Feb 8, 2018)

Rockhold vs Romero this weekend. 

I think Rockhold in a decision or 3rd round stoppage.  he'll be careful after getting ko'd but keep distance/avoid takedown and out strike Romero.  

Who ya got?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2018)

D.C. Is way to small .. side by side stipe looks 3 weight classes bigger


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 9, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> D.C. Is way to small .. side by side stipe looks 3 weight classes bigger



Hell yea. Side by side just looks like a huge mismatch. Stipe vs Jones is the fight to make after


----------



## 3ddd (Feb 10, 2018)

Let's not forget D.C. ragdolled Josh barnett and Barnett is one of the best grapplers alive.

Jones stipe would be a he'll of a fight but I think Jones beats anybody walking the planet.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 10, 2018)

Yoel Romero just missed weight - fawkin' typical...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 10, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Yoel Romero just missed weight - fawkin' typical...



"No Diet for Jesus"....Sorry couldnt pass that up and thought you'd appreciate the irony NblSvg

Kind of hard to take the UFC hype interviews he did saying the title meant the world to him.  That said, Im not going to be too hard on him.  Always been a fan of his. 

 Man Ive trained with enough guys from other countries to know that eventually they slow down on their training for competition once they hit a certain level.  That usually comes with the peace of mind of leaving behind a difficult life (one that Americans dont/cannot understand) and appreciating a new one.  Not saying its OK at this level but it happens in all sports.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 11, 2018)

Rockhold had fear in his eyes as he looked across the ring before the 1st round started. Romero could smell blood from the start. Rockhold had better technique but Romero's power was undeniable & once Romero started checking the lead leg Rockhold began to look concerned. The 2nd round flurry was what took Rockhold out of the fight mentally & from there it was just a matter of time.

I'm not a Romero fan but I'll watch the rematch with Whittaker.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2018)

That's what Luke cuckold gets for not staying with real Mexican gangsters


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 11, 2018)

If your competition is in another time zone get there 2 days early if possible if it’s accross an ocean 2 Weeks min. At least Yoel won and If you’re going to miss weight...,bite the Bullet and miss it big. Fuk that going back 3 times crap. Take the hit in Pay and win the fight. 

So can somebody explain a couple things for me?

1 No title for Yoel, correct?
2 what happens next? Who does he fight for the belt.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2018)

Rob w vs gay Jesus for the real belt .. the UFC is a mess


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> If your competition is in another time zone get there 2 days early if possible if it’s accross an ocean 2 Weeks min. At least Yoel won and If you’re going to miss weight...,bite the Bullet and miss it big. Fuk that going back 3 times crap. Take the hit in Pay and win the fight.
> 
> So can somebody explain a couple things for me?
> 
> ...



The whole bloody fubar started when GSP beat Bisping and then walked away from the belt & then Whittaker beat Yoel for the belt and had to step away from defending against Rockhold at UFC 221 for health reasons. Things got even more cocked-up when Romero missed weight, so no title for him even if he won - which now that he has just makes the fight which needed to be made regardless (Whittaker vs the winner of Romero / Rockhold). 

Dana has already said Romero now gets the rematch vs Whittaker for the 'real' title & perhaps they can finally dispense with the fawkin' half-interim title holder bullocks.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 12, 2018)

Good ole GSP!!!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 12, 2018)

Good ole Dana.


----------



## Caballero (Feb 18, 2018)

Size ain't sh*t .....


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2018)

Kid moves just like Fedor. No denying his lineage.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 18, 2018)

In fighting it's about skill not size... cowboy is fighting big whoop .. the fast food of mma


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 18, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Size ain't sh*t if you aint got skills



Fixed that for yuh


----------



## Caballero (Feb 24, 2018)

Stephens & Perry win via KO tonight! :32 (17):


----------



## Caballero (Feb 25, 2018)

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.mma...ered-josh-emmetts-orbital-bone-at-ufc-orlando


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2018)

So the UFC has finally decided to strip C-Mac of his lightweight belt and award it to the winner of El Cucuy v Khabib

The UFC announced that title fight in January but declined to say whether McGregor had been stripped. White has now made it clear that McGregor will no longer be a UFC champion on that date, provided Ferguson and Nurmagomedov remain healthy and make weight.

"As soon as one punch is thrown, it's on for the full title, and it's only fair," White told the Times. "They've both worked their way up to No. 1 and No. 2. They deserve a shot."
Once that happens, it will mark the second time the UFC has stripped McGregor of a title, without a single defense.

The Irish star claimed the UFC's featherweight title in late 2015, knocking out Jose Aldo in 13 seconds. He went on to become a two-weight UFC champion in late 2016, knocking out Eddie Alvarez for the lightweight title at UFC 205 in New York. The UFC stripped McGregor of his featherweight title shortly after.

McGregor (21-3) hasn't fought in MMA since the win over Alvarez. He fought Floyd Mayweather in a lucrative boxing match last August.







Conor McGregor has not fought a UFC match since his win over Eddie Alvarez at UFC 205 in November 2016. In the meantime, Ferguson (23-3) and Nurmagomedov (25-0) have set themselves apart in the UFC's stacked lightweight division. The two have been scheduled to fight multiple times in recent years, but each matchup has fallen through due to various circumstances.

"This is good news for the fans," White said. "I always hear about, 'What will you do if this guy leaves?' ... This is a sport first. People leave, they've made money and moved on. It happens."

White has repeatedly stated there is no guarantee McGregor ever will fight again. McGregor seemed to respond to that claim in a social media post last week, in which he stated, "I am fighting again. Period."

ESPN ranks McGregor the No. 9 pound-for-pound fighter in the world. He is the first athlete ever to hold two UFC titles simultaneously.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 3, 2018)

_*I heard*_- Its a conspiracy to protect Conor from Tony and the Baby Eagle.  

*I believe*- its great TV.  And sure to sell some tickets.


Hmmm wonder if anyone behind the scenes has thought about Connor fighting the new champ and stealing the belt at a press conference?  

BTW Baby Eagle and Tony is going to be a hell of a clash.


----------



## Caballero (Mar 5, 2018)

Heard Lesnar could be steppin back into the cage soon. Not that he's at the top of his game but hell the heavyweight div needs the hype bad imo. 
14 days left and I'm out ...hope all is well gents.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 5, 2018)

Caballero said:


> 14 days left and I'm out ...hope all is well gents.



Best wishes we'll be here waiting.  You got this Bro!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 5, 2018)

Alvarez just pissed hot...playing the "contaminated meat" card - which I do have to give him credit for being more original than the "Tainted Supplement" card.








Mexican superstar Canelo Alvarez, who is in training for his mega rematch with unified middleweight world champion Gennady Golovkin, has tested positive for the banned substance clenbuterol.

Golovkin and Alvarez are scheduled to meet on May 5 (HBO PPV) at the T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas in a rematch of their hugely controversial draw last September. It is unclear whether the positive test will affect the rematch.
statement addressing the positive test.

"As Daniel Eichner, director of [the Sports Medicine Research and Testing Laboratory], the WADA-accredited lab that conducted the tests stated in his letter [on Monday], 'These values are all within the range of what is expected from meat contamination.' Upon receiving this information, Golden Boy immediately notified the Nevada State Athletic Commission and Gennady Golovkin's promoter, Tom Loeffler."
In the letter VADA sent disclosing the positive test, Goodman said she had spoken to Nevada State Athletic Commission executive director Bob Bennett and that "the current plan is to continue to test Mr. Alvarez so that the Nevada State Athletic Commission can make a final determination. Mr. Alvarez has the right to promptly request analysis of the 'B' samples at his expense."

Alvarez usually does the bulk of his training for fights in San Diego, and Golden Boy said he would immediately move his camp there "and will submit to any number and variety of additional tests that VADA deems necessary ahead of and after May 5."

"We're not really going to comment until we get more detail from VADA and the commission. We'll reserve comment," Loeffler told ESPN. "But Gennady has always insisted on VADA testing for any of his fights. He punches so hard that [trainer] Abel [Sanchez] wanted nobody to have any doubt about his training program. Gennady feels very strongly about a clean sport and level playing field for both guys. He can't comment on this test specifically, but that's his position. It's premature to say anything more without knowing all of the details."

Alvarez said he was embarrassed by the positive test. As part of the deal for the first fight, as well as for the rematch, both boxers agreed to be randomly tested by the Voluntary Anti-Doping Association.

Alvarez, who is training in his hometown of Guadalajara, Mexico, provided urine samples on Feb. 17 and Feb. 20, and both tests came back positive for trace amounts of clenbuterol, according to the letter VADA president Margaret Goodman sent to those involved on Monday, and obtained by ESPN.
Clenbuterol has shown up in drug tests for many Mexican athletes in recent years because of meat contamination in the country. Alvarez also said meat contamination caused his positive test.

"As part of the voluntary testing program that Canelo Alvarez insisted on ahead of his May 5 fight, one of his results came back positive for trace levels of clenbuterol, consistent with meat contamination that has impacted dozens of athletes in Mexico over the last years," Golden Boy Promotions, Alvarez's promoter, said in a 

"I am an athlete who respects the sport and this surprises me and bothers me because it had never happened to me," Alvarez said in a statement. "I will submit to all the tests that require me to clarify this embarrassing situation and I trust that at the end the truth will prevail."
According to Gomez, Alvarez (49-1-2, 34 KOs) has undergone random testing administered by VADA or the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency for his past 12 fights dating to his 2012 decision win over Shane Mosley.

"He's been tested many times and never had findings, nothing. And every fight they test him 10, 15 times, at least a dozen times," Gomez said. "This is something Canelo insists on it. We're very confident that everything is going to be fine."

Bennett did not return calls and text messages seeking comment.

This is not the first time a prominent Mexican fighter has tested positive for clenbuterol in the lead-up to a fight.

In 2012, Erik Morales blamed contaminated meat for his positive tests ahead of his rematch with then-junior welterweight world champion Danny Garcia in New York. 

The fight went ahead, and Garcia sent Morales into retirement with a fourth-round knockout.

In 2016, then-junior lightweight world titleholder Francisco Vargas, also of Mexico, tested positive for clenbuterol during his training camp for a defense against former titleholder and countryman Orlando Salido. The California State Athletic Commission, in consultation with both fighters' camps, allowed it to go on because the panel gave Vargas the benefit of the doubt that the bad test was because he ate tainted meat in Mexico.

He was, however, subject to much more rigorous random drug testing for the remainder of his camp. The fight went on in Carson, California, and Vargas and Salido battled to a hellacious draw in the 2016 fight of the year.

In 2016, former Texans left tackle Duane Brown tested positive for clenbuterol. Brown, who now plays for the Seattle Seahawks, was not disciplined, and the drug program's independent administrator sent a letter warning players that consumption of too much meat in Mexico and China could cause a positive test for the anabolic substance.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 7, 2018)

^^^^^^

http://www.highstrangeness.tv/0-24903-much-of-mexican-meat-tainted-with-steroids.html


----------



## Yaya (Mar 7, 2018)

Brock will be back soon


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 7, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> http://www.highstrangeness.tv/0-24903-much-of-mexican-meat-tainted-with-steroids.html



This makes it really tough on drug-tested athletes. Not sure how to solve for an enterprise issue such as that - kind of like having DBol in the water supply. 

Good read, BGH.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 7, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> This makes it really tough on drug-tested athletes. Not sure how to solve for an enterprise issue such as that - kind of like having DBol in the water supply.
> 
> Good read, BGH.



Yeah man its really unfair when you consider how many of these guys are in California.  

An example to further complicate things.  I enjoy a filet of steak in the summer time.  I cannot afford to purchase the good stuff from the designer butcher shop/grocery.  Right underneath the 'good stuff' is a Mexican/Honduran brand called *Sucarne* for a couple of dollars less.  Its just as good as the high priced stuff.  I get this all the time at the store not just when in TX but in the MidSouth.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 7, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Brock will be back soon



Im ready for that.  Brock and Jon Jones in Brazil?  No USADA!

I think Jones takes that by Violence


----------



## Caballero (Mar 10, 2018)

Anything for ticket sales and a payday ...SMFH! 

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.blo...hes-training-floyd-mayweather-mma-boxing-news


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 10, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Anything for ticket sales and a payday ...SMFH!
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.blo...hes-training-floyd-mayweather-mma-boxing-news



Unapologetic fan of Twood here....he is wrong on the 2 weeks to get PBF ready for the cage though.


----------



## Caballero (Mar 11, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Unapologetic fan of Twood here....he is wrong on the 2 weeks to get PBF ready for the cage though.


I like Woodley but he's wasting his time on Floyd imo. Now check this out...a first for everything!!! :32 (6):

https://www.mmafighting.com/2018/3/...man-anne-veriato-defeats-man-mma-fight-brazil


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 12, 2018)

Caballero said:


> I like Woodley but he's wasting his time on Floyd imo. Now check this out...a first for everything!!! :32 (6):
> 
> https://www.mmafighting.com/2018/3/...man-anne-veriato-defeats-man-mma-fight-brazil



Im too confused to ask.


----------



## Caballero (Mar 14, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Im too confused to ask.



What do you think the dude who lost is thinking?!? Lol


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 17, 2018)

Child abuse in USA.  Training partner in Russia.


----------



## LostLyric (Mar 18, 2018)

Who's your most anticipated future fight


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 18, 2018)

LostLyric said:


> Who's your most anticipated future fight



not enough post counts yet bro?! :32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 18, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Child abuse in USA.  Training partner in Russia.



that was 97 i would like to see where that kid is now


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 18, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> that was 97 i would like to see where that kid is now



Hes in UFC now


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 18, 2018)

Meanwhile in London...what a great fight! Much respect to both Drago and Vai Cavalo. Drago's 6 is a force to be reckoned with, great combinations and good footwork. Needs a bit of polish on his striking and takedown defense - admittedly Verdum is one of, perhaps the best HW jitz fighers, but he telegraphs his double - something Volkov will surely correct (takedown defense) before his next outing. The coup de grace right hand showed tremendous accuracy in his striking as well - in fact he showed that most of the fight.

Looking forward to Drago's next outing, this kid may have just put the HW division on notice.


----------



## LostLyric (Mar 18, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> that was 97 i would like to see where that kid is now



No, when you have under 25 posts I can't PM, can't add an avatar, post images.. hardly anything... SO yeah.. your comment, though said with sardonic intent, is correct.



BigGameHunter said:


> Hes in UFC now



Your avatar is of my buddy Jeff. Do you know the story behind that picture? Even though it looks mean as shit, he's actually being very polite to them and THEY are the ones being the cock suckers. It was taken at the Republican National Convention 10+ years ago.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 18, 2018)

LostLyric said:


> No, when you have under 25 posts I can't PM, can't add an avatar, post images.. hardly anything... SO yeah.. your comment, though said with sardonic intent, is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Your avatar is of my buddy Jeff. Do you know the story behind that picture? Even though it looks mean as shit, he's actually being very polite to them and THEY are the ones being the cock suckers. It was taken at the Republican National Convention 10+ years ago.



Yes I know the story... I know Jeff too.  He and I were sponsored by a couple of the same Co.s back in the day.  Jeff was actually kind enough to step aside and allow me, wife and kids to have the last X2 king bed at a hotel one year at a pan ams.  Good dude and quite the conversationalist.  Hell I may know you too.


----------



## LostLyric (Mar 18, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Yes I know the story... I know Jeff too.  He and I were sponsored by a couple of the same Co.s back in the day.  Jeff was actually kind enough to step aside and allow me, wife and kids to have the last X2 king bed at a hotel one year at a pan ams.  Good dude and quite the conversationalist.  Hell I may know you too.



DAMMIT MAN hahaha, I sent you a PM before i read this reply, so you know every dang thing I said in the PM already I bet.. it WOULD be a trip if we crossed paths and actually know each other. I like you already man. I think I'm gonna enjoy it here.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Caballero (Mar 20, 2018)

Imo if McGregor actually takes this fight he will be making MMA look bad. 

https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...icense-tyron-woodley-dana-white-a8263766.html


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2018)

The snowman monson!!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 6, 2018)

http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/23048905/ufc-president-dana-white-no-interest-helping-conor-mcgregor-barclay-center-incident

It seems some fighters on the bus got hurt. But this just seems like a publicity stunt to me


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 6, 2018)

McGregor is gone from MMA, he will be a broke **** in a few years....What a loser.....

Dana will be gone as well for taking so long to fire this guy....Any other fighter would have been canned last nite.....And the UFC and McGregor will get their asses sued for this.....

McGregor wants so badly to be Mayweather, well sorry that will never happen......


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 6, 2018)

Cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 6, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> McGregor is gone from MMA, he will be a broke **** in a few years....What a loser.....
> 
> Dana will be gone as well for taking so long to fire this guy....Any other fighter would have been canned last nite.....And the UFC and McGregor will get their asses sued for this.....
> 
> McGregor wants so badly to be Mayweather, well sorry that will never happen......



Concur mostly.........................................:32 (20):


----------



## automatondan (Apr 6, 2018)

What a big dummy. Well, there goes all that money he cares so much about...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 6, 2018)

Baby Eagle vs Ferguson- Out injury
                     Holloway- Out med unfit per comm?
                     Pettis in- ?
                     Laquinta- In for now
$hit is getting crazy

I was really wanting to see Kbib and TFerg


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 7, 2018)

They might as well cancel the remaining card.....Thanks Connor!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 7, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> They might as well cancel the remaining card.....Thanks Connor!



I expect this is one of many details for a lawsuit for UFC to claim damages as Conors actions diminished the value of the event.

The PPV royalties to the fighters that remain
The loss of opportunity for the fighters injured/fight canceled 

You know he could get his Visa revoked over this


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 7, 2018)

Joe Rogan is going to podcast Monday... Coco Diaz, Mel Gibson and a Sophomore therapist will analyze if the rowdy soccer culture in Europe had anything to do with this behavior.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 7, 2018)

He obviously should've handled all this better but, man, I can't help but respect Connor. The dude literally flew from Ireland on a private jet to start a fight because one of his boys got backed into a corner by Khabib & Co. I mean, that's an insane level of loyalty that is hard to hate on for me.  

Also, this makes him an even bigger PPV draw. That isn't even remotely debatable. Go look at the history of combat sport fighters who did stupid shit - they almost always draw more money when they return, Tyson being the obvious example. 
So, it becomes a game of sums for the UFC. Amount of money it's going to cost you right now vs amount of money you'll gain in the future when he fights. I'm willing to bet that this incident has dramatically increased the casual interest in a potential fight with Khabib to the point where it more than covers any legal expenses for the time being. 
If I put myself in the UFC's shoes, zero chances I'm letting this dude go. Zero.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 7, 2018)

I see most points you guys are making, but I just don't see Dana getting rid of his cash cow anytime soon. Maybe put him on ice for a bit, but connor will be back, and bringing tons of more money in for the ufc


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 7, 2018)

It's just like with John Jones and Brock Lesnar, they can fukk up numerous times, but ultimately they're coming back and the UFC is profiting


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 8, 2018)

Its all a show if conor wanted to fight he could have .Im not into the wwe bs at all..I cant stand the direction mma is going


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 8, 2018)

Khabib time bitches!! Eagle of dagestan!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 8, 2018)

the only guy i can see taking out khabib is conor with that sick stricking


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 8, 2018)

Cash cow?  He hasnt fought in the UFC in forever, they are making ZERO cash off of McGregor....




Metalhead1 said:


> I see most points you guys are making, but I just don't see Dana getting rid of his cash cow anytime soon. Maybe put him on ice for a bit, but connor will be back, and bringing tons of more money in for the ufc


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 8, 2018)

Dont remember either one them getting arrested and charged with a felony.....This was uncalled for, completely unprofessional....




Metalhead1 said:


> It's just like with John Jones and Brock Lesnar, they can fukk up numerous times, but ultimately they're coming back and the UFC is profiting


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 8, 2018)

Boxing..................:32 (20):


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 8, 2018)

Baby Eagle calling out GSP....Not going to happen but a nice touch.  GSP is too big and strong for him.

Holy Crap the girls stole the show. Thug Rose and JJ went to WAR.  What a gritty fight in the pocket and not a flurry fest, even with JJs broken nose.  First one minute were feints and the rest was very technical by both of them.  Roses' timing with that little slip and left hook is awesome.  The judges appeared to ignore JJs volume and late leg attacks vs the numerous times Rose hurt her.  I have no problem with that.


----------



## Caballero (Apr 8, 2018)

C Mac will come back after this and cash in.Dana can't bite the hand that feeds him. The Ufc is struggling as a whole imo.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 8, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Baby Eagle calling out GSP....Not going to happen but a nice touch.  GSP is too big and strong for him.
> 
> Holy Crap the girls stole the show. Thug Rose and JJ went to WAR.  What a gritty fight in the pocket and not a flurry fest, even with JJs broken nose.  First one minute were feints and the rest was very technical by both of them.  Roses' timing with that little slip and left hook is awesome.  The judges appeared to ignore JJs volume and late leg attacks vs the numerous times Rose hurt her.  I have no problem with that.



I hope I get to see the damn girl fight...missed it!!!!!:32 (10):  lol

OK....got to watch the highlights of it......damn.....she is fuuuuking awesome fighter...who was chick that was just arm bar.....lmfao


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 8, 2018)

I think tony would have beat khabib last night..That stand up was sad


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 8, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> I think tony would have beat khabib last night..That stand up was sad



Yeah man other than that nasty jab I wasn’t that impressed.  Curious to see what happens with Conor.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2018)

heavydeads83 said:


> Yeah man other than that nasty jab I wasn’t that impressed.  Curious to see what happens with Conor.


if he would throw that jab at conor he would get countered and dropped..His stand up is bad just like most sambo guys..His wrestling is all he got but its enough to be the best in the world with..This new guy zabit hes nasty..Hes from a karate school in dagestan that takes kids from very young age and they grow up in the school training..


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 10, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> if he would throw that jab at conor he would get countered and dropped..His stand up is bad just like most sambo guys..His wrestling is all he got but its enough to be the best in the world with..This new guy zabit hes nasty..Hes from a karate school in dagestan that takes kids from very young age and they grow up in the school training..


 Not debating that.  Let’s not act like the dude isn’t good though.  He’s strong.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 13, 2018)

Personally Kabibs performance was good.  HE WON, against a tough opponent he had not been preparing for.  Frankly, I dont believe the somewhat negative response Kbib received would be nearly as bad w/o Joe Rogan and his commentary.  Joe has since 'apologized' for this and I understand his position.  BTW props for having the stones to own this.  

A few years ago I mentioned Joes propensity to be biased, over zellus, throw the term 'world class' around among other things.  I felt at the time, as the push to educate new fans it might be time for a change.  I mentioned Teddy Atlas and what his analysis ment to boxing.  After careful consideration and a cyber bitch slap by NbleSavage (I love you BTW) I changed my mind.  Joe IS good for the sport and its not like we have a Teddy Atlas anyway.  That said, IMO the fall out of this fight IS  an unintended consequence of Joe and his style.

Heres why: Joe and other grapples both journeyman and elite are raving about the little things Kbib does on the ground.  Like being a hybrid/cross of Sakauraba with his catch as catch can roots, Marcelo Garcia with out of the box guard passing and GSP with legs strong enough to sumo squat for several minutes while laying down higher leverage G&P.  Down to the little things like his Gable grips on body locks have BJJ 'monkey grips'.  This enough to excite any student of grappling in Joes case he gets a hard on.  It really is a rare thing if you know what you're looking at.  So this is the reason Joes commentary on Kbibs striking was overly critical, Joe was disappointed thats all. Joe was hoping for a grappling clinic by Kbib.  He basicly said so recently.

Unfortunately for the fans, Joe didnt realize Kbib WAS trying these things on Al.  Al shut that $hit down though. Stuffing take downs and limping from several singles.  AND MOST NOTICEABLY  by not allowing Kbib to get wrist control in clinch or riding positions.  Al actually gave his back up numerous times to avoid being ridden by Kbib.   Now that is a feared grappler when you have a guy willing to surrender his back just to avoid a wrist advantage.  Hats off to Matt Serra and company since that is Als Coach.

Conor and others are going to pick up on this and Kbib will need to make adjustments.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 13, 2018)

sambo striking is just to set up the wrestling..Its ugly..,unless u come from the wushu sanda style zabit comes from..



 this is the school that kid comes from


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 13, 2018)

If khabib can just stick to 100% wrestling and ground/pound hes the best in the world


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 13, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> sambo striking is just to set up the wrestling..Its ugly..,unless u come from the wushu sanda style zabit comes from..
> 
> 
> 
> this is the school that kid comes from



Amazing documentary and story.  Great find BB.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2018)

No one watched the fights last night? They were on weren't they? As I tried to watch the prelims as I won't pay any longer unless GSP is fighting lol Only other ones I'd like to watch is the females but still won't pay...lol

Was a huge fan for years when I was doing it and even after I stopped but lost it when my guys started losing then left...lost interest...same with boxing LOVED it for a long time but again...all my guys left but just watched FREE fights on Showtime from last night just now and frickin awesome..2 quick KO's and the main fight was active and good as fuuuk unfortunately it's not always like that...

Anyway my .02


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 23, 2018)

Frankie looked good against Cub Swanson - honestly think Cub was a bit starry eyed at being in the ring with 'The Answer' and may have shown him a bit too much respect.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Frankie looked good against Cub Swanson - honestly think Cub was a bit starry eyed at being in the ring with 'The Answer' and may have shown him a bit too much respect.



Wait...is that the old Cub or am I making up someone...lol


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 23, 2018)

No I had to work. I knew Kevin Lee was for real anyway.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 23, 2018)

kevin lee has been a good fighter for a while now..Edson keeps getting beat up


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2018)

It is the old Cub...just can't believe he fought...you make it sound like he lost and I wouldn't be shocked:32 (19):


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 23, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> It is the old Cub...just can't believe he fought...you make it sound like he lost and I wouldn't be shocked:32 (19):



Same Old Cub   He seemed timid.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 24, 2018)

It frickin kills me when these old guys come back...most the time it’s embarassing....


----------



## frontdeltsore (Apr 28, 2018)

when will conor fight again?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 30, 2018)

Boxing.....sorry but one of my boys coming back in June...Pac-Man.....wooooo hooooo....he hasn’t picked his guy yet I don’t think but I’m cool with whoever it is:32 (16):


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 30, 2018)

Frank Mir is the worst MMA fighter in history, hasnt won in years, yet promoters pay for his losing ass to appear in major fights....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2018)

Bellator puts on a good show with little to no wwe bullshit.. I like it


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 30, 2018)

It was a great card, minus the main event.  They should just scrap the heavyweight division, its a joke....



Bro Bundy said:


> Bellator puts on a good show with little to no wwe bullshit.. I like it


----------



## NbleSavage (May 8, 2018)

This could be interesting...perhaps a warm-up fight at 155 before GSP v C-Mack?

*Dana White: UFC working on Georges St-Pierre vs Nate Diaz at lightweight*









So much for all that “legacy” crap.

Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) is attempting to lure former welterweight and middleweight champion Georges St-Pierre back to the Octagon with an easy lay up against the M.I.A. Nate Diaz at 155 pounds, because mixed martial arts (MMA) is not a real sport.
It’s prizefighting.

“We are working right now to put together a Georges St-Pierre versus Nate Diaz fight,” promotion president Dana White told the UFC Unfiltered podcast. “It is true, they would fight at 155 pounds.”

Sorry, Tyron.

Those fans who might actually get excited about St-Pierre vs. Diaz, rumored for UFC 227 in August, should rewatch the Stockton slugger’s lopsided loss to “Rush” stablemate Rory MacDonald at UFC 129, where he was taken down seven times in 15 minutes.


St-Pierre (26-2) holds a unanimous decision win over older brother Nick Diaz from UFC 158and stepped away from combat sports (for the second time) after medical complicationsarose from his jump up to middleweight.

Nothing is official at this time and Diaz (19-11) — inactive since his 2016 twosome with a welterweight Conor McGregor — has been difficult to nail down (thanks to this), but you know what they say about money and bullshit.

Time to get up and stretch those legs?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2018)

gsp would work nate


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 9, 2018)

Poor Nate

Connor and GSP would be great someday but not at 155. I just don’t see GSP dropping to 155 and staying as potent as he’s known to be for Connor, Nate or anyone.

Id rather see TWood and GSP at 170


----------



## jennerrator (May 9, 2018)

Not gonna happen lol


----------



## NbleSavage (May 13, 2018)

So this was a bit of bollocks last night IMO. 

Before the 5th round in the title fight between Racquel Pennington and Amanda Nunes, Pennington CLEARLY tells her corner "I want to be done" - and then repeats "I'm done" several times. She's sporting a busted nose and two swollen eyes and clearly her mind is out of the fight regardless of her body's ability to absorb more punishment.

Her corner seems to respond "No, no, no, no..." and then proceeds to send her out for the 5th round - in which she took even more punishment from Nunes and saw the fight stopped soon after.

As a former pro Thai boxer, the relationship with yer coaches is easily the most critical in any fight camp. Only they know how far to push you having spent weeks / months working with ye, testing yer limits. that said, when a fighter who is clearly injured and mentally beaten asks to be out, ye FOOKIN TAKE EM OUT. This aint some scrub fighting the regional circuit who got winded and wants to quit - this is a world class athlete whos more in tune with her body than most in the world will ever be. When she says "its over" you don't decide to send her out for another arse whippin just to prove a point that she could take it. 

Id be on the make for a new camp.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 13, 2018)

Ya that's was fukked up. Nunes vs cyborg would bd a great fight


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 13, 2018)

Couldn’t agree more Savage. This tells me the never worked with her enough to know where said breaking point is. 

Finding an athlete’s breaking point is a skill set and one done in very small incremental steps. Heavy on the mental aspect as not to break the spirit. This is how athletes get ‘barn soured’.


----------



## automatondan (May 13, 2018)

I have nothing to add, I just want to say well said to Savage and BGH... Honestly couldnt have said it better. Completely irresponsible of her corner. Id be firing my coach and looking for a new one.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 14, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I have nothing to add, I just want to say well said to Savage and BGH... Honestly couldnt have said it better. Completely irresponsible of her corner. Id be firing my coach and looking for a new one.



Thank you AD. 

We are lucky to have Savage...no BS. 

Would you like to collaborate with me on the content for his unauthorized Wiki page I am working on?


----------



## automatondan (May 14, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Thank you AD.
> 
> We are lucky to have Savage...no BS.
> 
> Would you like to collaborate with me on the content for his unauthorized Wiki page I am working on?



Uhhh, let me think, YES!


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 14, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Uhhh, let me think, YES!



A team of mercenaries visited me last night. I fought them off with nun chucks and smoke bombs but as they exited they informed me ....there will be no Wiki page for Savage.


----------



## automatondan (May 14, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> A team of mercenaries visited me last night. I fought them off with nun chucks and smoke bombs but as they exited they informed me ....there will be no Wiki page for Savage.



I see you are just toying with my emotions.... I see how it is... You havent heard the last of me!!!!! :32 (10):


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 14, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I see you are just toying with my emotions.... I see how it is... You havent heard the last of me!!!!! :32 (10):



Im sorry AD


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 2, 2018)

This hit home for me - we can all argue that Till simply needs to move up however the lengths MMA athletes go to in order to sustain an advantage via weight cutting is both saddening and insane. 

Me first pro Thai match took place at 170Lbs  - I walked at that time nearer to 200 Lbs and the cut was brutal but I'm seeing the techniques haven't changed all that much. Coach used to lock us in the sauna. I passed out twice during cuts and my teammates had to release me as our coach wouldn't. I wasn't treated any differently than the other fighters in my gym. We all knew what was expected. Just seeing it again at my age and how nothings changed hurt me a bit.

Need some rules to correct this before one of these young lads kills themselves.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 3, 2018)

Harsh treatment Savage. You’re lucky. It’s just a matter of time. 

 I don’t miss cutting. 

I don’t like how 80 % of what I see MMA participants and “trainers” are doing it dangerously wrong.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 3, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> This hit home for me - we can all argue that Till simply needs to move up however the lengths MMA athletes go to in order to sustain an advantage via weight cutting is both saddening and insane.
> 
> Me first pro Thai match took place at 170Lbs  - I walked at that time nearer to 200 Lbs and the cut was brutal but I'm seeing the techniques haven't changed all that much. Coach used to lock us in the sauna. I passed out twice during cuts and my teammates had to release me as our coach wouldn't. I wasn't treated any differently than the other fighters in my gym. We all knew what was expected. Just seeing it again at my age and how nothings changed hurt me a bit.
> 
> Need some rules to correct this before one of these young lads kills themselves.



Time for Till to move to 185. He's only 25 and already missing 170, it's only going to get harder and harder for him as he fills out and gets stronger. I'd hate to see something serious happen to him. It's crazy to think he still missed by 3.5 pounds after watching that vid. Scary stuff.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 3, 2018)

Stipe beats cormier and then he fights Lesnar and loses in dec


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 3, 2018)

Savage, remember a couple months ago when Holloway took the Khabib fight on 6 days notice and tried to cut from something like 178 to 155 in 5 days? It's just madness. Of course he didn't come close. They have to do something about this, huge problem in boxing and mma. You have any thoughts on new procedures? In boxing the WBC has instituted mandatory 30 day and 7 day weight checks before title fights. They have to be within 10% of fight weight at 30 days and 5% at 7 days. i know that's not practical for all fighters, but it's something.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 3, 2018)

Till vs wonder boy put me to sleep ..I like technical fighting  but eventually u gotta fight


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 3, 2018)

Assassin32 said:


> Savage, remember a couple months ago when Holloway took the Khabib fight on 6 days notice and tried to cut from something like 178 to 155 in 5 days? It's just madness. Of course he didn't come close. They have to do something about this, huge problem in boxing and mma. You have any thoughts on new procedures? In boxing the WBC has instituted mandatory 30 day and 7 day weight checks before title fights. They have to be within 10% of fight weight at 30 days and 5% at 7 days. i know that's not practical for all fighters, but it's something.




This same approach could work for MMA - at least as a starting point. It would discourage the massive cutting thats taking place today and encourage athletes to fight closer to their natural weight. The 5% at 7 days works well to discourage the kind of extreme dehydration that normally takes place in the 1-2 days preceding weigh-ins. 

I for one think its worth trying out.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 3, 2018)

Assassin32 said:


> Savage, remember a couple months ago when Holloway took the Khabib fight on 6 days notice and tried to cut from something like 178 to 155 in 5 days? It's just madness. Of course he didn't come close. They have to do something about this, huge problem in boxing and mma. You have any thoughts on new procedures? In boxing the WBC has instituted mandatory 30 day and 7 day weight checks before title fights. They have to be within 10% of fight weight at 30 days and 5% at 7 days. i know that's not practical for all fighters, but it's something.



NCAA wrestling protocol is best Bellitor is pretty good and fair.  Basically each one says your walking weight and weigh in weight cannot go over a certain percentage. UFC is looney right now.

UFCs decisions not to copromote and their take it or leave it BS is forcing too many guys to take fights they don’t have time to get ready for. If this continues they should salary every one so everyone stays ‘reasonably’ ready


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 4, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Stipe beats cormier and then he fights Lesnar and loses in dec



Ill take either of those bets. DC is going to son Stipe in the clinch. It will be a great fight. 

Stipe or DC roll Lesnar.

I like Lesnar but Brock is no where near DCs level (especially with DC at HW) in wrestling yesterday or today and frankly Brock is  a joke in striking. DC is a pretty good boxer for MMA Brock still closes his fukin eyes when someone throws at him. Brock will quit just like he did against Cain. Mark it zero Dude


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 4, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Ill take either of those bets. DC is going to son Stipe in the clinch. It will be a great fight.
> 
> Stipe or DC roll Lesnar.
> 
> I like Lesnar but Brock is no where near DCs level (especially with DC at HW) in wrestling yesterday or today and frankly Brock is  a joke in striking. DC is a pretty good boxer for MMA Brock still closes his fukin eyes when someone throws at him. Brock will quit just like he did against Cain. Mark it zero Dude



Seconded - Brock deserves full respect for getting in the cage, but he's a sideshow attraction at best when matched against the best in the HW division. Stipe would easily out-box Brock and DC would rag doll him from the clinch using that strong Greco / freestyle background. Brock is an amazing athlete but the gap is too wide between his MMA skill base and those of Stipe & DC. 

x2 for the Big Lebowski reference - BGH wins the internet (again).


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 4, 2018)

Lol, did I ever say I know Brock.......been a few years since I was around him in the training gym him and I were in...he was being trained by my trainer


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol, did I ever say I know Brock.......been a few years since I was around him in the training gym him and I were in...he was being trained by my trainer



Yes you’ve  dropped lots of names. I remember them all.  Very impressed.

I would like to have trained there. It was a bucket list item for me at one time.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 4, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Yes you’ve  dropped lots of names. I remember them all.  Very impressed.
> 
> I would like to have trained there. It was a bucket list item for me at one time.



That would have been a trip for sure if you made it and we met eh...lol

Assume we are talking about Erik


----------



## Yaya (Jun 4, 2018)

I miss cain


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> That would have been a trip for sure if you made it and we met eh...lol
> 
> Assume we are talking about Erik



I know. It would’ve been cool. 

Yes EP gym is one of my spots I never made it to. Been to 4 of his camps/seminars. There was a time I considered opening a gym in South Dallas....Eric, Carlos Machado and my beloved coach were the short list of associations I considered aligning with. Oh to be young again.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 4, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> I know. It would’ve been cool.
> 
> Yes EP gym is one of my spots I never made it to. Been to 4 of his camps/seminars. There was a time I considered opening a gym in South Dallas....Eric, Carlos Machado and my beloved coach were the short list of associations I considered aligning with. Oh to be young again.



Thats frickin awesome you went to his seminars..actually it impresses me he does that..talking to his wife though..it’s not fun traveling to an extent lol

That is a bummer you weren’t able to open a gym ...but yea... sometimes shit just doesn’t work out.....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Thats frickin awesome you went to his seminars..actually it impresses me he does that..talking to his wife though..it’s not fun traveling to an extent lol
> 
> That is a bummer you weren’t able to open a gym ...but yea... sometimes shit just doesn’t work out.....



No regrets or complaints, life has been very good to me.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 6, 2018)

I hope CM punk gets rocked again


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2018)

Cm punk vs Justin Bieber ... my money is on the Biebs


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 9, 2018)

Fookin' ell...dammit Yoel get yer shit together...

The Baldfather is now pressing for a return back to late weigh-ins (1600 EST) to avoid shite like this - exactly the wrong thing to to IMO as it will only encourage the practices of extreme dehydration at the 11th hour as a means of beating the scale. These lads need to fight nearer to their natural weight before someone dies trying to make a cut.






_"Not off to the best start for the UFC 225 pay-per-view (PPV) event, as middleweight contender Yoel Romero missed weight for his Robert Whittaker title fight in tomorrow night’s (Sat., June 9, 2018) main event inside United Center in Chicago, Illinois.
History has a funny way of repeating itself.
__“Soldier of God” came in at 186 pounds and needed two hours to make the 185-pound mark, but came up short by .2 pounds on his second attempt. Romero was not afforded the one-pound allowance because his five-round showdown is for the championship title."
_


----------



## Elivo (Jun 9, 2018)

Waay waay back when, when i wrestled, talking 10-12 years old. Our coaches would have us do shit to dehydrate before a weigh in, running laps with sweatshirt on with a garbage back under it. Constantly going to the bathroom to piss or shit out any extra weight we could.   
Didnt think twice about it back then, was part of the game. People should know better now though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2018)

pretty good card of fights..I wanna fuk megan anderson so bad


----------



## Caballero (Jun 10, 2018)

For the love of God put Punk, Evans & Arlovski
out to pasture!!!!! Smh


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 10, 2018)

Im 100% sure i can fukk up cm punk pretty easy..Ive never said that before about any ufc fighter..Last night was embarrassing to watch


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 10, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im 100% sure i can fukk up cm punk pretty easy..Ive never said that before about any ufc fighter..Last night was embarrassing to watch



Id bet on you against CM Punk and possibly a few others.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 11, 2018)

Cm punk turned his back on wrestling

Now he fukked


----------



## Caballero (Jun 11, 2018)

2 big boys swingin tmrw night....

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/mmajunk...rtunity-dana-white-contender-series-9-mma/amp


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 5, 2018)

Max is out for UFC 226 on Saturday. Feel badly for Ortega who had trained his arse off for this bout. Hope they pay him out anyway & curious to see how Dana et al handle the title implications of this one.


UFC featherweight champion Max Holloway has been forced to withdraw from UFC 226 just days before the card.







"Max's team and UFC staff noticed Max was not normal since late last week," Holloway's manager Brian Butler told ESPN via a prepared statement. "This became obvious to many watching his interviews and public appearances the past few days.
"He was showing concussion-like symptoms before he even started his weight cut and was rushed to the ER on Monday where they admitted him overnight. Initial scans seemed OK, and he was released Tuesday afternoon, but symptoms still continued.

"Max fought with his team to continue with the fight. He showed some improvement over the next day but was still showing obvious symptoms. After open workouts, he crashed and was very hard to wake up; when he did, he had flashing vision and slurred speech. "He is now back in the ER for further tests."

Holloway was scheduled to fight Brian Ortega in the co-main event of UFC 226 this Saturday night in Las Vegas. According to multiple sources, it is still unclear whether Ortega will remain on the card.

This marks the second time in a row Holloway has been forced to withdraw from a bout during fight week. He was ruled medically unfit to fight a day before UFC 223 in April due to trouble cutting weight. Holloway also pulled out of UFC 222 due to an injured ankle a month before the event.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 5, 2018)

I just seen that. ****ing bummed! I really wanted to see this fight more than the others


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 5, 2018)

Sucks. I freaking love this guy this is a scary situation.  Not to speculate but those symptoms can be also be attributed to a lot of other things.  This is two in a row he obviously has some issues that need to be addressed.   I hope he has some people checking him out that truly care about his health not just his next belt defense or the UFCs brand.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 5, 2018)

The rest of the card still looks great though.

Derrick Lewis and NanG is gonna be crazy.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 5, 2018)

Does everyone or anyone watch these without paying? If so share...lol:32 (20):


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 5, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Does everyone or anyone watch these without paying? If so share...lol:32 (20):



Sounds like bait


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 5, 2018)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Sounds like bait



Years ago I was a die hard fan...paid a lot to watch them or went out to hang with friends watching it....but I only really like to watch the females now as I don't know anything about all the new dudes..I have old favorites:32 (20):


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 5, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Years ago I was a die hard fan...paid a lot to watch them or went out to hang with friends watching it....but I only really like to watch the females now as I don't know anything about all the new dudes..I have old favorites:32 (20):



The women that fight for a living just blow me away. I give them a ton of credit for sure. I'm definitely going to be rooting for Alpha Cat as usual.

I haven't bought a UFC since Conor showed up. I'm not even sure about watching freebies


Edit: Just noticed that Cat isn't on this card. Bummer


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 5, 2018)

HydroEJP88 said:


> The women that fight for a living just blow me away. I give them a ton of credit for sure. I'm definitely going to be rooting for Alpha Cat as usual.
> 
> I haven't bought a UFC since Conor showed up. I'm not even sure about watching freebies
> 
> ...



yea..if I want to watch it bad enough I’ll figure it out lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 5, 2018)

Dammit no max Holloway again!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 6, 2018)

some funny shit.....


https://mmajunkie.com/2018/07/champ...k-patron-ufc-hall-of-fame-induction-las-vegas


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 6, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Sucks. I freaking love this guy this is a scary situation.  Not to speculate but those symptoms can be also be attributed to a lot of other things.  This is two in a row he obviously has some issues that need to be addressed.   I hope he has some people checking him out that truly care about his health not just his next belt defense or the UFCs brand.



And once more I have to ask - where the fook were you managing me when I was fighting? Could have used that kind of veteran perspective when me Coach and mates convinced me that being locked in a sauna wrapped in garbage bags to make weight was all part of the game 

Much respect, BGH. I'd have fought for you any day.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 6, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Years ago I was a die hard fan...paid a lot to watch them or went out to hang with friends watching it....but I only really like to watch the females now as I don't know anything about all the new dudes..I have old favorites:32 (20):



Always good to see the old guard come out swinging. I also enjoy watching the new blood gain experience. Its amazing how quickly these kids progress today. Fawkin 'ell even just the idea of "training MMA" didnt exist when I fought Thai. We cross trained a bit out of curiosity but never took it to the next level and sought to integrate multiple disciplines in any meaningful way. I still smile thinking of how we'd fawk up the Judo guys sparring on Friday nights and how they'd rag doll us during grappling on Saturday afternoons. the evolution of the sport from just a few years back...its insane how far things have come.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 6, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Dammit no max Holloway again!!!




Watch his interview with Bisping - he's not right. Bippy even called him out on it (respectfully so). Right side of his face looked slack to me - looked almost like symptoms of a mild stroke. I truly hope he's alright and this is nothing more than a bad weight cut. Max is big for a featherweight and cuts quite a bit to make 145 Lbs.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 6, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> And once more I have to ask - where the fook were you managing me when I was fighting? Could have used that kind of veteran perspective when me Coach and mates convinced me that being locked in a sauna wrapped in garbage bags to make weight was all part of the game
> 
> Much respect, BGH. I'd have fought for you any day.



Im with you on the stroke possibility.  I did not like hearing from his camp/UFC handlers that its concussion like simptoms and that he hadnt even started his cut.  If this is true (the not starting the cut yet part) then thats nearly as frightening as a concussion or stroke, bad weight cutting COULD be a disaster.  That cut should have started at least 2 wks ago.

He is a tall guy for his division and the Hawaiians I know are all pretty thick so Im a bit perplexed since he is still young although a ton of experience and credentials.

LHW CHAMP SAVAGE does have a ring to it.  Dude you were just a state or two away from some real training too.  I think you'd have slept Tito at 205 back in the day.  Problem is you'd have had to get through the old Vitor.  In the immortal words of Kimbo Slice "Thats a MuthaFukn problem"


----------



## Yaya (Jul 6, 2018)

Ronda Rousey still isn't attractive


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 6, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Ronda Rousey still isn't attractive




fact

10char


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 6, 2018)

I have a hard time believing Cormier can go the distance. I’m not a fighter but I am a fat ass and he looks worse than me with my shirt off, and that’s not good!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 7, 2018)

i cant wait for the dc vs stipe fight and for francis vs lewis...Its gonna be 2 great fights


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 8, 2018)

BigJohnny said:


> I have a hard time believing Cormier can go the distance. I’m not a fighter but I am a fat ass and he looks worse than me with my shirt off, and that’s not good!



He has the best cardio conditioning of anyone you know or any bodybuilder.

My trainer is part of his team and fight camp, Comier out works all in cardio at AKA.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2018)

dc is the man!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 8, 2018)

Well Brock is going to be interesting.....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 8, 2018)

I called this weeks ago. Very happy for DC. Now for that Brock $$$.

John Jones set the template to beat DC. Scary front kicks and distance strikes. Stipe fuked up. Didn’t use reach advantage and  like all not named John Jones thought they’d be safe clinching with Daniel


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 8, 2018)

DC's biggest achievement of his career and they let Brock ruin it.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 8, 2018)

HydroEJP88 said:


> DC's biggest achievement of his career and they let Brock ruin it.



Its in the script


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 8, 2018)

I’m very happy for Anthony Pettis too. Win or loose one of my all time favorites to watch.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 8, 2018)

Pettis is always a good time, I'm glad he got over that cocky attitude of his. I couldn't stand him at first.

The whole WWE mentality of the way UFC is going just frustrates me. If I wanna watch pro wrasslin I will change the channel.

Edit: Let's see if Brock can actually pass his drug test this time


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 8, 2018)

HydroEJP88 said:


> DC's biggest achievement of his career and they let Brock ruin it.



If you are meaning DC losing...I don't know about that...lol

1. Brock is 40

2. He sucked ass when he did this years ago

I'm curious if he's going to be trained by my old coach again...we'll see and are we sure he's going to fight? I pay no attention to this stuff really anymore but he's one of my history fighters LMAO


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2018)

brock doesnt suck and hes huge..I think dc will beat him the way cain did..What the fuki happened to lewis vs francis?? Man that shit was boring...two big black pussies..I thought it was gonna be a war ..stipe broke ngannou


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 8, 2018)

Brock is an old fat guy going into the ring simply to get embarrassed and collect $$$$....This is why the UFC is no longer entertaining.  Brock has no business being in the UFC and its an embarrassment to the fans by putting Brock into a title fight after being out for so long.  There are plenty of heavyweights active in the UFC who would die for a title shot....Again Brock is overweight, has few MMA skills, stick to fake wrestling.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2018)

this is where mma is today ppman..Just like music and movies it all got taken over by the man


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 8, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> If you are meaning DC losing...I don't know about that...lol
> 
> 1. Brock is 40
> 
> ...



I meant that fact that he just won the heavyweight title while still owning the light heavyweight title. They could have picked a better time to bring Brock into the cage in my opinion


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 8, 2018)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I meant that fact that he just won the heavyweight title while still owning the light heavyweight title. They could have picked a better time to bring Brock into the cage in my opinion



I guess I don’t know what you mean about a better time to bring him in?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 8, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> ...This is why the UFC is no longer entertaining....



You guys are head and shoulders above 98% of fight fans when it comes to IQ

I consider you (FD) Jen, Bundy and company (others here) MMA purists and I understand where you’re coming from. I think the conversations we’ve had here over the years have contributed to that in a small way. I do understand the Wrasslin parallel. I’ve struggled with this too and much prefer when I was the only SOB I knew that trained. 

That said, it’s a business and regardless of what happened in the last 5 minuets it was a great card. Maybe not from a popular named standard but this card had some youngsters that outdid themselves even in defeat in some cases. There will be some growth within MMA and it’s constantly evolving. It won’t evolve without money and attention.

Like it it or not Brock is good for business and is dangerous most of the time.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 9, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I guess I don’t know what you mean about a better time to bring him in?



I mean maybe they should have waited to suggest a Brock DC fight. Dude just made history and instant WWE moment afterwards

Brock will sell fights regardless so why not just announce it at a different time?

I personally feel that they don't need the in your face shoving match, but people suck that garbage up


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 9, 2018)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I mean maybe they should have waited to suggest a Brock DC fight. Dude just made history and instant WWE moment afterwards
> 
> Brock will sell fights regardless so why not just announce it at a different time?
> 
> I personally feel that they don't need the in your face shoving match, but people suck that garbage up



lol...get what you mean...I’m just pretty sure DC will win...:32 (20):


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 9, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> lol...get what you mean...I’m just pretty sure DC will win...:32 (20):



I thought that you were messing with me you rascal lmao.

All he's gotta do is punch Brock in the head and he turtles up


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 9, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> You guys are head and shoulders above 98% of fight fans when it comes to IQ
> 
> I consider you (FD) Jen, Bundy and company (others here) MMA purists and I understand where you’re coming from. I think the conversations we’ve had here over the years have contributed to that in a small way. I do understand the Wrasslin parallel. I’ve struggled with this too and much prefer when I was the only SOB I knew that trained.
> 
> ...



I'm cool with Brock coming into the cage after the fight  as I see Brock as the reward going to the winner of Stipe / DC as either of them would make massive bank fighting him & its never too soon to start promoting tickets to the casuals who will buy them. Physically he's strong & has a legitimate collegiate wrestling foundation to draw from. Enough to beat DC? Not likely, but will still prolly end up the biggest PPV event of 2018.

And yea, great card this past weekend. Felder looked amazing at having taken the Mike Perry fight on short notice & respect to Perry for backing up the trash talk and always good to see Showtime get back in the W column - would like to see another run at a title shot for him.


----------



## ccpro (Jul 9, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Ronda Rousey still isn't attractive


When she's looking up at you she is...


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 12, 2018)

Lmfao....just found these...12-13 years ago...see, I said I did it:32 (20):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 17, 2018)

cat zingano finally won a fight..Boy o boy would i love to stick it in her ass


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 17, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> cat zingano finally won a fight..Boy o boy would i love to stick it in her ass



I love watching her fight. She's been through hell for sure


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 17, 2018)

That Gi needs some patches Jen.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 17, 2018)

GSPs Trainer.  A must watch.  I seriously under estimated and frankly overlooked this guy and his methods.  Not all is applicable to everyone.  But there is something in here for anyone who trains or watches MMA.  I wish I could afford that 400 dollar vibrator he is selling.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 28, 2018)

good fights tonite..I got eddie by tko-jeremy by ko-jj by tko


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 28, 2018)

woooo hoooo..free so taping!!!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm gonna be reading the play by play but I hope Tores wins. Not a fan of Johanna


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 29, 2018)

Not really impressed with chick fight:32 (11):

boxing tonight...different story!


----------



## Elivo (Jul 29, 2018)

I quit watching boxing around the time Tyson bit Holyfield’s ear off! Lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 29, 2018)

I’ve been a boxing fan for years but just like MMA...all my favorite boxers and fighters are gone


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2018)

peahead porrier beat eddies old ass..JJ just dont have the power anymore to hurt anyone..aldo cried like he won the world cup in overtime..


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 30, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> peahead porrier beat eddies old ass..JJ just dont have the power anymore to hurt anyone..aldo cried like he won the world cup in overtime..



I don't blame Aldo for being a bawlbaby lol he's had a rough couple of years recently


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 4, 2018)

Dillashaw vs Garbrandt Vs. 2.0 at UFC 227 Tonight - Who ye Got?

Me: I see TJ as being the more balanced, technical striker who can engage in all ranges. Cody has insane hand speed and possibly the best power is his right hand & left hook combo as any in the division, but I've not seen him expand his striking game beyond just that: a right hand & left hook. TJ's work with Duane Ludwig meanwhile has paid dividends (and of course I'm going to side with the kickboxer). So long as TJ uses his angles and controls distance via kicks to keep Cody from sitting down in the pocket and then closes distance off his kicks to land his hands once Cody is thinking about where the next strike is coming from, I think TJ takes it.

Should be a banger, Lads.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 4, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Dillashaw vs Garbrandt Vs. 2.0 at UFC 227 Tonight - Who ye Got?
> 
> Me: I see TJ as being the more balanced, technical striker who can engage in all ranges. Cody has insane hand speed and possibly the best power is his right hand & left hook combo as any in the division, but I've not seen him expand his striking game beyond just that: a right hand & left hook. TJ's work with Duane Ludwig meanwhile has paid dividends (and of course I'm going to side with the kickboxer). So long as TJ uses his angles and controls distance via kicks to keep Cody from sitting down in the pocket and then closes distance off his kicks to land his hands once Cody is thinking about where the next strike is coming from, I think TJ takes it.
> 
> Should be a banger, Lads.



I'm joining you with this one. I like both fighters but I think TJ is the more rounded fighter.

You see they announced Khabib and Conor


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 4, 2018)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I'm joining you with this one. I like both fighters but I think TJ is the more rounded fighter.
> 
> You see they announced Khabib and Conor



Saw that one too, M8. If they fill out the rest of that card, should easily be the biggest PPV draw in UFC history.

Bit worried about ring rust on C-Mac, but I expect they'll be fireworks between the two of 'em.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 4, 2018)

i hope tj kills cody..Dj will fukked cejudo up..besides that its all unknown guys


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 4, 2018)

Yeah there's only a few names that I recognize


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 5, 2018)

wow what a great flyweight fight..dj got beat no doubt about it


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 5, 2018)

Man what a crazy night of fights. Cody got completely shut down


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 5, 2018)

Im pretty sure that if Frank Shamrock and Eddie Munster had a kid it would look like Henry.  Im happy for him though.  

Awesome. TJ dropping Cody again in California of all places right in front of that slanderous shit stirrer Faber and his bitches.  Cody showed a lot of heart.  I didnt think he deserved an immediate rematch and should have taken a tune up fight after his injury.  I was really hoping to see DJ and TJ.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 5, 2018)

I was super pumped to see Frank Trigg refereeing last night. How long has he been doing it?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 5, 2018)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I was super pumped to see Frank Trigg refereeing last night. How long has he been doing it?



Almost a year for big productions. Nearly 3 counting regional shows.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 5, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Almost a year for big productions. Nearly 3 counting regional shows.



That's awesome. I wouldn't want any other ref honestly. Too bad more retirees didn't do the same or even become judges. More reliable people who have been in the sport


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 12, 2018)

darren till what do you guys think about him?? till vs Twood


Lots of fights coming up


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 13, 2018)

TWood is one of my favorites ATM. 

Till is huge for his weight class. I’d still give the punching power and grappling advantage to Tyrone. 

I feel bad for TWood his latest defenses have been against some tough and  awkward fighters. Making for a seemingly boring fight. 

Unfortunately for TWood, because of what he did to Lawler and Condit, he will continue to see these “cerebral”  “illusive” game plans. Which is what I expect Till to try. Win or loose TWood will get the blame for a boring fight.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 16, 2018)

Ok, just started watching retired Tim Kennedy on a new show called Hard to Kill ....so far pretty damn good!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 21, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Ok, just started watching retired Tim Kennedy on a new show called Hard to Kill ....so far pretty damn good!



I was listening to him talk about that on the JRE. Dude is crazy lol


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 30, 2018)

Cowboy Cerrone spills the beans on Jackson Wink worth a watch


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 3, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Cowboy Cerrone spills the beans on Jackson Wink worth a watch



I listened to that Friday at work. Man the scuba diving incident had me in shambles


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 3, 2018)

That’s a hoss sized dip, he’s gonna get fuuuucked up hahah


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 3, 2018)

I love Joe Rogan! Listened to so many of his pods and saw him twice on stage!!!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 3, 2018)

I love the pic of him showing off in the gym (openly user of marijuana) and the fat news reporter bish saying everyone marijuana user is a fat lazy cow lmfao


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 3, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> I love the pic of him showing off in the gym (openly user of marijuana) and the fat news reporter bish saying everyone marijuana user is a fat lazy cow lmfao



Yep...he’s awesome...way different than most high folks!!! Lmao


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 9, 2018)

The Bisping Effect in effect tonight.... no I didn’t rob this from someone else...I smoked a joint for the first time in years and I am enlightened. Enjoy.

Watching The Count (Bisping) on commentary on FS1. Guy Is a riot, always talking funny  $hit. Got me to thinking. 

Hoping Twood wins tonight. Though Till has the ‘Bisping effect’ meaning he is a European cash cow and obvious Dana White favorite. Hence the title shot when it probably should have been Colby this pm. It’s still going to be a good fight. IMO it’s Tyron’s fight to loose despite the size advantage Till has. 

Carla Esparza has the Bisping effect in that she (like the Count) made remarkable improvement in a short period of time.

I could go on but I need to peek out the window for a while


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 9, 2018)

Lol...great boxing tonight!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2018)

i wanna wrestle with tatiana suarez and have my pp slip in her butt


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 9, 2018)

I guess pot makes me sleepy I missed the whole fukin thing. Bout to start it though.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 9, 2018)

The weight cutting health issues annoy the **** out of me. It's like they are literally waiting for someone to die before completely revamping the entire process. Tradition is a shitty, and only, excuse to keep the current system in place. 

Woodley looked on different level to Till. Also Andrade looked like a beast - insane KO for a strawweight.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2018)

woodley actually looked like the best ww of all time last night...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 9, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> woodley actually looked like the best ww of all time last night...



I could go on all day about Twood loads of talent.  I would love to see him and GSP fight.  Twood is so over scrutinized it makes me sick.  All these so called analysts talking size advantage then 5'9" corkscrews the 6' MT Pro (who had his hands down) then darce chokes his ass.  "Short reach" guys cannot hit a darce in the gym let alone under the lights.  Till only had a one inch advantage in reach.  Wide shoulders account for reach too.  Stupid bastards.

Here are a couple of them singing a different tune:


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 9, 2018)

Till looked a mess on the feet - never took advantage of his reach and as BGH said his hands were in the "KO Me" position & he got his wish filled proper. 

x2 on the hate for Woodley - much of it is unjust, to the point Bisping was throwing shade at his Darce that it "wasn't very technical" - it fookin' won the fight...you know...so, there's that...

Respect to Woodley. Well done.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 10, 2018)

Meanwhile, at American Kickboxing Academy...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 27, 2018)

finally funky ben askren is in the ufc...A pure wrestler gonna be fun to watch him grapple the fuk out of people


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 6, 2018)

I’m sitting with Steffen sky scraper struve on the air plane


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 6, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m sitting with Steffen sky scraper struve on the air plane



Hope for both yer sakes that yer up front. Cant imagine that poor bastard eating his knees the entire flight in Cattle Class.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 10, 2018)

Some bare knuckle tussle last night. Two UFC vets throwing down. I was always a Leben fan, and Baroni could sell a fight with a grappling dummy.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 10, 2018)

Always liked both baroni and leben. Glad to see Leben take the win but he better watch his health


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 11, 2018)

No-look elbow by Yair Rodriguez for a last second KO over the Korean Zombie. Great fight by both combatants.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 11, 2018)

I was happy to see Cowboy get that arm bar. Good fights last night. Was nice to see since OU nearly made me vapor lock.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2018)

yair fears zabit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Hope for both yer sakes that yer up front. Cant imagine that poor bastard eating his knees the entire flight in Cattle Class.


he must not be making good money ..he was with me on spirit airlines in the cattle..very nice guy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2018)

for the first time ever i wanted cowboy to win..I cant stand mike perry


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2018)

courvoisier the god damn newt LOL anyone know who that is?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2018)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/user/AlpacaThesaurus[/video] this is courvoisier ..A very smart mma fan


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 12, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> [video]https://www.youtube.com/user/AlpacaThesaurus[/video] this is courvoisier ..A very smart mma fan



Just sub'ed - like his style. Cheers, Bundy!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGk3BLFNe8cCmE9dkutQBfg this guys channel is awesome too...molly whopper


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 24, 2018)

Jones fails another test but is allowed to fight in another state as USADA desperately tries to convince the ignorant that tbol stays in your system, at roughly the same level, for 18 months. ****ing lol. 

USADA needs to be scrapped. Talk about losing your credibility.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 24, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> USADA needs to be scrapped. Talk about losing your credibility.



Could not agree more. 

UFC needs revamping as well. Dana has outlived his usefulness. Stay an executive or be the promoter but not both. It’s a massive conflict of interest.  Copying the WWE model, TWood and Stipe not getting respect let alone properly promoted.  Jones and Connor getting outrageous special treatment and far too many interim champions to name a few turnoffs.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 25, 2018)

ufc is a fukkin joke show...JOn jones the only man whos body produces tbol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 25, 2018)

those asshats are saying that small trace cant improve performance ...Its not usadas job to see if it can improve shit ..Their job is to find drugs in the body...Its a huge fuk u to all that understand sports and peds


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 25, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Could not agree more.
> 
> UFC needs revamping as well. Dana has outlived his usefulness. Stay an executive or be the promoter but not both. It’s a massive conflict of interest.  Copying the WWE model, TWood and Stipe not getting respect let alone properly promoted.  Jones and Connor getting outrageous special treatment and far too many interim champions to name a few turnoffs.



I completely agree with both of you. Unbelievable. The favoritism has made me not want to watch any more UFC's. They have so many great fighters on their roster but they get shit on consistently


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 25, 2018)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I completely agree with both of you. Unbelievable. The favoritism has made me not want to watch any more UFC's. They have so many great fighters on their roster but they get shit on consistently



Unless it’s someone I know of or am fond of I don’t watch either. I remember never missing one.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 25, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Unless it’s someone I know of or am fond of I don’t watch either. I remember never missing one.



I agree. I really want to see the Ben Askren Robby Lawler fight though. I'm a big fan of both of them


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 25, 2018)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I agree. I really want to see the Ben Askren Robby Lawler fight though. I'm a big fan of both of them



Ben is a joy to watch he’s woodleys wrestling coach btw. Ben Askren is IMO probably the third best MMA wrestlers behind GSP and The Baby Eagle. Though he really hasn’t seen top level competitors yet. I think Lawler will  win that fight though. Bens never been hurt like Robbie CAN hurt him.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 25, 2018)

Plus Robbie isn't a slouch in the wrestling department. Granted he's not nearly as good as Ben but still


----------



## j2048b (Dec 25, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> ufc is a fukkin joke show...JOn jones the only man whos body produces tbol


Hahahaha omg i almost pissed myself reading that or it might ve the jamison runnin thru!

Yep f in redunculous how this guy has even been allowed back in,

I say f- it let them and the nfl all load up until their hearts and heads blow up


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 25, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Unless it’s someone I know of or am fond of I don’t watch either. I remember never missing one.



Yep....same here....you know I’ll only watch my boy!!:32 (20):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 25, 2018)

I haven’t missed a fight since the late 90s . I love fighting but hate that Hollywood got their nasty hands on mma


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 28, 2018)

ive been watching the jon jones shit show and im so sick to my stomach...Its horrible that these kunts really think people are so stupid..JJ is a very low IQ dumb kneegrow and would be best off to keep his mouth shut..Hes a fukking moron and has mental problems..The ufc made themselves look like fukkin crooked idiots


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2018)

Some bare knuckle action for ye ta get yer ready for this weekend's UFC...great fight here, both men showed a ton of heart.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2018)

Lawd, Cyborg is a head taller than Nunes...not sure how Amanda thinks she can win this one. She's got a puncher's chance, but aside from that I think Cyborg takes it easily.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 30, 2018)

Wow - came to pay my respects to Amanda 'The Lioness' Nunes. Her speed & timing were a step ahead of Cyborg, and her power was on full display. The right hand to the temple which ended the fight was both brutal and surgical. 

Much respect to the women's Champ-Champ. Respect to for Cyborg's grace in defeat. Easy to make a rematch for these two IMO.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 30, 2018)

The women throw down! Nunes is so damn good .That was a straight up haymaker street fight .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 30, 2018)

Ryan hall with a sick heel hook that ripped bjs knee up.. You could hear him scream real loud


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2019)

who the fook dressed cejudo and dillashaw? Bunch of fookin idiots


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2019)

cowboy with a huge win ..I think the main event was a early stop..Tj looked like shit at 125


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2019)

greg hardy was huge but very green..Dc who is so much smaller would fukkin kill him


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 20, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> cowboy with a huge win ..I think the main event was a early stop..Tj looked like shit at 125



Big love to Cowboy with a dominant win in his return to lightweight. Lets get him & Conor in the cage next. 

Cowboy deserves to get paid, and for Conor, a win would restore a bit of his aura of invulnerability. Would be a great fight to make.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 20, 2019)

Cowboy would destroy McGregor.....McGregor is overrated.....


----------



## Beezy (Jan 20, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Cowboy would destroy McGregor.....McGregor is overrated.....



HIGHLY overrated!
He’s a good fighter (not great) and a world class entertainer. That guy will never know poverty again.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 20, 2019)

He will blow all his money....He probably will end up on WWE...


----------



## Beezy (Jan 20, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> He will blow all his money....He probably will end up on WWE...



Most of those guys probably make more than ufc


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 20, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Cowboy would destroy McGregor.....McGregor is overrated.....



I think its safe to say that Cowboy has more ways to win the fight. Conor's ground game needs massive work and Cowboy's a cagey veteran who will exploit any weaknesses on Conor's game. He's not on Khabib's level as a wrestler, but IMO he's got more than enough to take Conor down if he chooses to.

If Cowboy would choose to stand, it's a race to see which lands first: Conor's left or Cowboy's head kick.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 27, 2019)

fedor must owe money to the russians..I hate watching a young juiced up guy in his prime ko a old man..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 27, 2019)

aaron pico ...another huge ko loss.At 22 you shouldnt be getting koed like that..Over hype


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 27, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> fedor must owe money to the russians..I hate watching a young juiced up guy in his prime ko a old man..




Fedor's chin is gone. He'll always be in the GOAT conversation, but he needs to fookin' retire.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 27, 2019)

the mob is squeezing him..He should have been done years ago


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 28, 2019)

Henry Cejudo!  I think TJ is smoking too much weed with Duane.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 10, 2019)

Just in, Robert Whittaker is out for tonight's title fight against Kelvin Gastelum.


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 10, 2019)

****ing sucks!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2019)

my newt friend was a bit slow on the video


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2019)

Anderson good fukkin fight..Now its time to retire your to slow and your reactions are done..I believe Adesanya went easy on him


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2019)

fukkin robert the grim reaper keeps getting hurt on home soil again!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 10, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Anderson good fukkin fight..Now its time to retire your to slow and your reactions are done..I believe Adesanya went easy on him




I thought the same, Mate. A lot of respect was given by Adesanya and he clearly won by volume rather than going for the kill (Silva is still difficult to hit in all fairness). 

Andy can go out now with his head held high & having (maybe) passed the torch in terms of his style.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2019)

i really wanted to see robert W vs KG..Im a big fan of kelvin I think hes got the best hands in the ufc..That would have been a true mma title fight


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 12, 2019)

Looking forward to Cain’s return this Sunday.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 12, 2019)

heavydeads83 said:


> Looking forward to Cain’s return this Sunday.



Same here.... wonder if theres rust


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Anderson good fukkin fight..Now its time to retire your to slow and your reactions are done..I believe Adesanya went easy on him



Looking forward to seeing Krons UFC debut


----------



## Cslogger515 (Feb 18, 2019)

UFC had a Pretty good card last night. A lot better than the bellator the other night.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 19, 2019)

Man...it's a bummer I'm not into this sport anymore......................boxing to really...big part of it for me is all my guys are gone lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 19, 2019)

kron was really good ..He needs to fight some top 10 guys now


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 19, 2019)

Cain's timing and control of distance both looked off. He walked into the coup de grace uppercut leading with his chin after trying to slip Ngannou's pawing left hand. 

Need to recall that he's been in the game for 15+ years now. Not sure how many more wars he's got left in 'im at this point, especially now with another knee injury.

In other news, Ngannou seems to have reached his final form since the loss to Stipe. Rematch?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 20, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Looking forward to seeing Krons UFC debut



How effortlessly he closes the distance and creates the clinch is just frightening.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 1, 2019)

huge card tomorrow..Jones again with the peco gram win over smith..Tyrone gonna whoop marty from nebraska..I think bens getting hit real hard tomorrow by lawler but still may win..Zabit vs stevenson who the fook knows..Zabit by sub...But if he gets hit can get koed..MMa at its finest


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 2, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> huge card tomorrow..Jones again with the peco gram win over smith..Tyrone gonna whoop marty from nebraska..I think bens getting hit real hard tomorrow by lawler but still may win..Zabit vs stevenson who the fook knows..Zabit by sub...But if he gets hit can get koed..MMa at its finest



Going to be a good one.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 3, 2019)

Just won $125 off the Gall vs Sanchez bout. Gall was heavily favored...why I don’t know but I bet on it. Sanchez has 40+ fights vs a guy with 6? And the wrestler that knows JJ (Sanchez) vs a BJJ player (Gall) easy call.

I guess there are casual odds makers too.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Just won $125 off the Gall vs Sanchez bout. Gall was heavily favored...why I don’t know but I bet on it. Sanchez has 40+ fights vs a guy with 6? And the wrestler that knows JJ (Sanchez) vs a BJJ player (Gall) easy call.
> 
> I guess there are casual odds makers too.



LOL@ "Casual odds makers"! Good on ye, Mate.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 3, 2019)

I love Zabit but he looks like a Dagastai moonshiner

or one of the guys trying to rob Josie Wales


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> I love Zabit but he looks like a Dagastai moonshiner
> 
> or one of the guys trying to rob Josie Wales


those guys are pretty much cave men still...I didnt like the fight should be a draw


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 3, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> those guys are pretty much cave men still...I didnt like the fight should be a draw



Pretty sketchy that they called that a UD split D at the very least.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2019)

cody deserved that


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2019)

bens askrens body looks like mine when i stop working out for years and just eat fast food and beer


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2019)

i really dont wanna see ben get koed tonite..These assholes in the ufc gave him the toughest fight possible ..Lawler looked jacked the fuk up


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2019)

Damn that was a mess but somehow Ben always wins lol.. Robbie looked juiced all the way


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2019)

Marty is gonna be the new champ


----------



## Jin (Mar 3, 2019)

Rogen v Jones. 

Gonna be close https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yvdQoN9ll5o


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 3, 2019)

Jin said:


> Rogen v Jones.
> 
> Gonna be close https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yvdQoN9ll5o



I’d  strangle Alex Jones in exchange for bail and legal representation


----------



## The Tater (Mar 3, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> I’d  strangle Alex Jones in exchange for bail and legal representation



Jones is a ****ing weirdo for sure.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> I’d  strangle Alex Jones in exchange for bail and legal representation



I'll add a bit of pro bono dental work for the same after ye finished with 'im.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Damn that was a mess but somehow Ben always wins lol.. Robbie looked juiced all the way




I thought Robbie was out - at least for a few seconds. His hand went limp IMO, and ye I know a bulldog isn't a blood choke and this one looked to be around the chin & not under, but Askren seemed to have made enough pressure to either cut off Robbie's air or to effect his circulation. Tough spot for Herb Dean, IMO.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 3, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> I thought Robbie was out - at least for a few seconds. His hand went limp IMO, and ye I know a bulldog isn't a blood choke and this one looked to be around the chin & not under, but Askren seemed to have made enough pressure to either cut off Robbie's air or to effect his circulation. Tough spot for Herb Dean, IMO.



Good call he was going out and wasn’t going to escape. 

One of Robbies biggest fans here. Lawler was flawless and in typical Robbie fashion he got just laxed enough (dare I say lazy) to get caught. I still cannot believe he was not defending his neck better if at all when he was sitting down of all things FFS. 

I lost a lot lot of respect for Ben by not accepting a rematch.  Ben got worked over & Lawler would run it back in a second if the shoe was on the other foot.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 19, 2019)

mixedmollywhopper


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 19, 2019)

3 piece and a soda


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2019)




----------



## NbleSavage (May 24, 2019)

Fookin old school, BB! I like it!


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 25, 2019)

I never forgave John McCain for this.


----------



## hulksmash (May 25, 2019)

I just wanted to say I'm still *extremely* happy over Sage Northcutt being *KO'ed in 29 seconds from ONE punch* by Cosmo Alexandre.

Ya'll know I get too arrogant sometimes, but Sage has my arrogance x1000 all day, every day. Sage has said he's a damn "real-life superhero". Sage literally believed *he would never lose a fight and would dominate MMA*.

When Sage, and others like him, get humbled in an outrageous degree like he did, I get overjoyed. 

I admit I've been savagely humbled before. *I enjoy seeing other prideful people suffer from barbaric humbling I've experienced.* Maybe now the kid will dial down his shit.


PS Am I the only 1 who watches boxing here? For me, all sports are boring and stupid except for boxing and MMA. No one around me watches boxing; it's boring ass football or basketball.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> I never forgave John McCain for this.



Fookin' ell...that was infuriating. Good share, BGH.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I just wanted to say I'm still *extremely* happy over Sage Northcutt being *KO'ed in 29 seconds from ONE punch* by Cosmo Alexandre.
> 
> Ya'll know I get too arrogant sometimes, but Sage has my arrogance x1000 all day, every day. Sage has said he's a damn "real-life superhero". Sage literally believed *he would never lose a fight and would dominate MMA*.
> 
> ...



He was in surgery for over 8 hours after the fight. I'm a big believer in pride goeth before the fall, but I'd not wish that outcome on anyone. That fight was an obviously horrible matchup for Sage - honestly, I think his management team needs to be held accountable to some extent. Alexandre was very humble in his victory - much respect to him for the win and for doing his job. Hope Sage makes a full recovery.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 25, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> He was in surgery for over 8 hours after the fight. I'm a big believer in pride goeth before the fall, but I'd not wish that outcome on anyone. That fight was an obviously horrible matchup for Sage - honestly, I think _*his management team needs to be held accountable to some extent*_. Alexandre was very humble in his victory - much respect to him for the win and for doing his job. Hope Sage makes a full recovery.



Yeah, putting Sages TKDisk, haymaker style vs someone like Alex was a major blunder. 

Its a shame that some talent gets with some pretty shady and/or unqualified handlers.  Rampage is probably the best example of this, had he not been such a storng and bad MF his career would have been a lot shorter.  Other than KOTC I dont recall an easy fight for him.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 26, 2019)

Ufc was taking care of sage giving him the kind of fights a guy his age and skill set can handle . People think the ufc is the only spot with top level fighters . That’s not the case world class fighters are all over the world and one is showing that . Cosmo is a 37 year old man and very experienced striker  . He broke sages face in 30 seconds . I don’t see how sage ever fights again


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 26, 2019)

Eddie Alvarez got fukked up and Mighty Mouse actually had a real fight . One fc is no joke


----------

